# Lootbox-Report: Eine Lotterie, die Spiele schlechter macht



## System (2. Dezember 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Lootbox-Report: Eine Lotterie, die Spiele schlechter macht* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Lootbox-Report: Eine Lotterie, die Spiele schlechter macht*


----------



## NOT-Meludan (2. Dezember 2017)

Ein sehr guter Artikel und enthält viele gute, vor allem auch richtige, Punkte.
Was ich dabei nur vermisse, wir Spieler sind doch selber mit Schuld an dem ganzen Dilemma.

Irgendwie wird das immer unterschlagen, als ob die Publisher eines Morgens aufgewacht sind und das Ganze für die brillanteste Idee aller Zeiten hielt.
Damit will ich jetzt nicht sagen, dass die Publisher keine Schuld haben, die haben sie und das auch mit dem größten Anteil, nur sind wir eben nicht ganz unbeteiligt.
Viele Sales, günstige Keyshops und und und drücken halt auf Dauer die Margen und dann geht die Rechnung am Ende halt nicht mehr auf.
Irgendwie muss man das ganze ja auch gegenfinanzieren können, ansonsten kann man den Laden dicht machen.
Gut, EA hat da ja den Vogel abgeschossen. Die verdienen wohl mehr als genug und können sicher auch noch bei sich selbst sparen.

Aber was wäre z.B. mit Paradox Interactive oder THQ Nordic? Ohne deren wirklich treue und begeisterte Community würden die wohl nicht so ohne weitere bestehen können.
Wenn der Spieler es immer nur billig billig billig haben will, dann kann das ganze am Ende nicht funktionieren, ohne dass das System eines Tages in sich zusammenbricht.
Und man kann halt nicht nur auf die Indie-Szene setzen, dort kommt so viel Schund raus (siehe Steam), da sind die guten Spiele wie Stardew Valley bald noch schwerer zu finden.


----------



## RedDragon20 (2. Dezember 2017)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Ein sehr guter Artikel und enthält viele gute, vor allem auch richtige, Punkte.
> Was ich dabei nur vermisse, wir Spieler sind doch selber mit Schuld an dem ganzen Dilemma.
> 
> Irgendwie wird das immer unterschlagen, als ob die Publisher eines Morgens aufgewacht sind und das Ganze für die brillanteste Idee aller Zeiten hielt.
> ...



Deswegen trägt auch der Kunde die größere Schuld. Es liegt letztlich zum größten Teil am Kunden und an seinem Kaufverhalten, ob sich diese Sache für Publisher lohnt. 

Aber eben diese Fähigkeit, sich zurück zunehmen udn sich bewusst zu machen, wie die Methoden von Firmen funktionieren, haben gerade jüngere Menschen eben nicht. Und da muss natürlich auch der Gesetzgeber ran. Nicht nur, was Lootboxen angeht, sondern auch Mikrotransaktionen generell und DLCs. Und da müssen auch Fragen geklärt werden:

Dürfen Zusatzinhalte in der Summe mehr kosten als das Grundspiel? Inwiefern beeinflusst der Zusatzinhalt das Spiel? Ist das Grundspiel darauf ausgelegt, Zusatzinhalte zu kaufen? Um welche Art Spiel handelt es sich dabei? Einzelspieler? MMO? Natürlich spielt auch das eine Rolle. 

Immerhin gibt es auch Spiele, deren Zusatzinhalte in der Summe um ein vielfaches mehr kosten, als das eigentliche Hauptspiel.


----------



## Orzhov (2. Dezember 2017)

Der Artikel ist gut geschrieben, aber ich würde gerne eine Sache anmerken. Die Formatierung gefällt mir nicht sonderlich gut für Artikel dieser Länge, wieso ich sie lieber im Heft lese.


----------



## Bonkic (2. Dezember 2017)

wobei man fairerweise sagen muss, dass selbst vollpreis-spiele (der begriff fällt ja des öfteren) heutzutage nicht selten schon nach kürzester zeit fast verramscht werden. den high-budget-aaa-titel destiny 2 bekommt man schon seit wochen für etwa 35 euro, das ist die hälfte der uvp. und ich rede von der konsolen-fassung. die pc-version gibts mit sicherheit noch günstiger. 

und noch ne anmerkung: borderlands soll den begriff "loot" populär gemacht haben? lol? xD


----------



## Orzhov (2. Dezember 2017)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Ein sehr guter Artikel und enthält viele gute, vor allem auch richtige, Punkte.
> Was ich dabei nur vermisse, wir Spieler sind doch selber mit Schuld an dem ganzen Dilemma.
> 
> Irgendwie wird das immer unterschlagen, als ob die Publisher eines Morgens aufgewacht sind und das Ganze für die brillanteste Idee aller Zeiten hielt.
> ...



Natürlich sind die Spieler zu einem großen Teil Schuld an der Misere in der sich die Branche befindet.

Interessant wäre es etwas genauer zu wissen wie denn die Demographie der Käufer von Lootboxen aussieht.


----------



## MichaelG (2. Dezember 2017)

Ich tippe mal, daß der asiatische Markt hier in überwiegendem Maß groß zuschlägt aber auch die USA. Die asiatischen Mmorphgs sind ja dafür bekannt, daß Asiaten gern für Skins und Co. Geld hinlegen. Aber auch in Deutschland werden wohl 10% der Gamer bereit sein zusätzlich Geld zu lassen.


----------



## USA911 (2. Dezember 2017)

Das Problem, warum der Kunde mit Schuld ist, wird aber gnaden los von den Publishern ausgenutzt, in dem Sie den Prozess schleichend machen.
Es wird/wurde bewusst nicht komplett umgesetzt, damit es nicht stark auffällt.
Denn im Wesen selbst, bemerkt der Mensch eine langsame veränderung weniger als, eine von jetzt auf gleich. Bsp.: Schule: man fängt an, das man kleine Wissenslücken aufbaut, dawird kaum dagegen gesteuert, weil es nicht heraussticht, sobald die Lücke aber zugroß ist, ist es meistens schon zuspät und zu schwer diese zu ändern. Verpackungsgrößen (Einweg) auch hier hat der Handel, schleichend die Produktpalette auf Einwegflaschen umgestellt und verschiedenste Größen auf den Markt geworfen, damit es keinen Aufschrei gibt (Cola früher Mehrweg: 0,33l Glas, 1,0l PET, 1,5l PET; heute 0,25 Einweg, 0,33l Einweg, 0,5l Einweg; 1,0l PET, 1,25l Einweg, 1,75l Einweg und 2,0l Einweg.) Ohne die Literangaben (dank Gesetz) wäre das sehr unübersichtlich und man sieht, wie sie den Mehrweg vom markt nehmen wollen.
Wir gewöhnen uns einfach zu schnell an die unterschwelligen änderungen, die im ersten Moment nicht so schlimm sind, aber der Stand, der auf lange Sicht von den Unternehmen geplant ist, ist schlecht und den wissen wir erst, wenn es "zu spät" ist.


----------



## MichaelG (2. Dezember 2017)

Das mit den Verpackungsgrößen von Waren ist eh eine riesengroße Sauerei. Z.B. Red Bull. Es gibt statt der 0,33 l Büchsen jetzt fast nur noch 0,25 l Büchsen, die selbst im Angebot deutlich teurer sind als damals für die Angebotspreise der 0,33 l.
Statt 0,99 EUR/Büchse muß man froh sein, wenn man jetzt die kleinere Büchse für 1,19 EUR bekommt. Ich trinke die Brühe zwar selbst nicht (bekomme die süße Brühe absolut nicht in meinen Magen) aber mein Vater. Von daher kenne ich das Theater.

Und das kann man bei vielen Lebensmitteln beobachten, wenn man die Produkte aufmerksam registriert. Teils ist das ganze auch Laden-/kettenabhängig. Butterkäse (Scheiben) im Netto verpackt mit einem Gewicht von 500 g für 2,40 EUR, im Kaufland bekommst Du nur 200 g für EUR 1,98. Gleiche Ware, gleicher Lieferant, andere Packungsgröße. Aber ca. 80% Preisunterschied.


----------



## Bonkic (2. Dezember 2017)

red bull wurde traditionell in 0,25 abgefüllt. die größeren dosen kamen erst jahre später.


----------



## MichaelG (2. Dezember 2017)

Bei uns gabs die Büchsen über zig Jahre hinweg mit 0,33 l. Kannte gar keine anderen Abfüllgrößen. Erst seit ca. 1-2 Jahren gibt es bei uns nun die 0,25 l Büchsen. Das mit den 0,25 l war mir wirklich neu. Aber wie gesagt mittlerweile zu Preisen über der ursprünglichen 0,33 l Abfüllung. Was davor war kann ich nicht sagen. Mein Vater trinkt RB vielleicht seit 10-12 Jahren.

Da ich in der Regel den Großeinkauf mache (auch für meine Großmutter, die dazu nicht mehr in der Lage ist, beobachte ich so den Markt und die Preise. Daher fällt mir so etwas halt sofort auf.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (2. Dezember 2017)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Deswegen trägt auch der Kunde die größere Schuld. Es liegt letztlich zum größten Teil am Kunden und an seinem Kaufverhalten, ob sich diese Sache für Publisher lohnt.
> 
> Aber eben diese Fähigkeit, sich zurück zunehmen udn sich bewusst zu machen, wie die Methoden von Firmen funktionieren, haben gerade jüngere Menschen eben nicht. Und da muss natürlich auch der Gesetzgeber ran. Nicht nur, was Lootboxen angeht, sondern auch Mikrotransaktionen generell und DLCs. Und da müssen auch Fragen geklärt werden:
> 
> ...



Oh, das ist schwer zu sagen, ob der Kunde mehr Schuld hat. Unbeteiligt ist er nicht, aber wer wie viel Schuld hat kann man wohl schwer verifizieren.
Ja, das ist einfach so. Ich war ja früher auch nicht anders. In der Regel legt sich das später, wenn man einen festen Job hat, Familie, Verpflichtungen, andere Hobbys usw.

Lootboxen sind sicherlich der kritische Punkt und da muss auch noch was getan werden vom Gesetzgeber, aber was und wie muss noch herausgefunden werden. Einfach verbieten ist sicher nicht die beste Idee.

DLCs und Mikrotransaktionen kann man gesetzlich aber deutlich schwerer reglementieren, da man sonst in die Geschäftsmodelle eingreift, was man nicht so ohne weiteres darf. Dazu kommt dann noch internationales Recht usw.
Und z.B. bei Paradox Interactive ist es die Voraussetzung, den Betrieb aufrecht zu erhalten. Dort kosten die DLCs zusammen deutlich mehr als das Hauptspiel. Die Spiele sind halt doch Nische und erreichen nicht die massiven Verkaufszahlen wie EA, Ubisoft usw.
Dafür kann man alle Spiele modden und die Qualität ist meistens sehr gut.


----------



## EDGamingTV (2. Dezember 2017)

Guter Artikel,und vor allem mal Ehrlich und kein Arschgekrieche den Publishern gegenüber.PC Games ihr werdet mir immer Sympathischer!Lg


----------



## Wut-Gamer (2. Dezember 2017)

Ich weiß nicht, für wen diese Spiele gemacht werden, aber ich bins mit Sicherheit nicht. Ich muss dazu sagen, ich nehme schon seit Jahren praktisch nicht mehr am Mainstream-Spielemarkt teil und vermisse ihn auch nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2017)

In einigen Games scheint das ja wirklich extrem zu sein. Bei CoD WWII zB stört es mich aber bisher nicht. Man bekommt halt durch die Boxen, die man per Levelaufstieg oder durch das Erfüllen von Aufgaben erhält, per Zufall Visitenkarten, Uniformen, Pistolengriff-Muster oder einen XP-Bonus entweder für zB 20 Minuten oder in Form einer "Special Edition" einer Waffe, die den Bonus bringt, wenn man sie ausrüstet. Da ist rein gar nichts dabei, was das Spiel beeinflusst oder stört. Man bekommt die Dinge einfach nur "per Zufall" anstatt wie früher "gezielt". Natürlich neben einer Menge von Dingen, die man weiterhin durch bestimmte Aktionen freischaltet. Und wer will, der könnte die Boxen auch "kaufen", wobei es mich wundern würde, wenn das relativ gesehen viele machen.


----------



## Loosa (2. Dezember 2017)

USA911 schrieb:


> Es wird/wurde bewusst nicht komplett umgesetzt, damit es nicht stark auffällt.



Als ob sie das von vornherein geplant hätten.
Es ist klar eine schleichende Entwicklung von Actio und Reactio. Genau wie mit den Verkaufsboxen. Weniger Leute kaufen sie - sie werden billiger hergestellt (sich wiederholend und in beliebiger Reihenfolge).



> Verpackungsgrößen (Einweg) auch hier hat der Handel, schleichend die Produktpalette auf Einwegflaschen umgestellt und verschiedenste Größen auf den Markt geworfen, damit es keinen Aufschrei gibt (Cola früher Mehrweg: 0,33l Glas, 1,0l PET, 1,5l PET; heute 0,25 Einweg, 0,33l Einweg, 0,5l Einweg; 1,0l PET, 1,25l Einweg, 1,75l Einweg und 2,0l Einweg.) Ohne die Literangaben (dank Gesetz) wäre das sehr unübersichtlich und man sieht, wie sie den Mehrweg vom markt nehmen wollen.



Warum sollten sie das wollen? 

Sogar im kapitalistischen USA sind Einheitsgrößen auf den Packungen. Ohne wäre es für alle Beteiligten komplett hirnrissig. Bei uns _muss_ aber sogar noch das Preisverhältnis angegeben werden. Damit der Kunde wirklich vergleichen kann (auch wenn der Handel gerne zwischen Literpreis und 100ml wechselt). Aber, ja, Preiserhöhungen werden gerne über die Verpackungsgrösse kaschiert.

Der Tod des Mehrwegs kam erst durch eine Gesetzesänderung welche die Hersteller überhaupt nicht wollten: Pfand auf Einweg. Erst danach wuchs der Markt in dem Bereich rasant. Meinerseits kaufe ich schon seit Ewigkeiten keine Glasflaschen mehr, weil sie mir einfach zu schwer und unpraktisch sind. Viele andere tun es ebenso und - der Markt reagiert.

Oder auch nicht, weshalb Überkinger in die Insolvenz ging. Das war hier im Süden für Wasser mal so wie Tempo für Taschentücher. Aber unter anderem hielten sie zu lange an der Glasflasche fest. Auch wenn sich der Trend jetzt wieder umkehrt.

Will sagen, das ganze Leben ist schleichend, weil der Mensch generell nicht unbedingt auf harte Wechsel steht.


----------



## USA911 (2. Dezember 2017)

EA hatte vor Jahren schon Gedankenspiele, wo Sie pro Nachladeaktion (Battlefield Free-to-Play) den Kunden zur Kasse bitten wollten und da haben Sie noch mehr Sachen angedacht gehabt, in sofern steht der Plan der Publisher schon länger zusätzlich zum Spiel Geld zugenerieren.
Und die Einwegflaschen haben für die Hersteller große Kosten gründe. Die Reinigung entfällt vollständig, die Produktionskosten sind um einiges günstiger, dazu kommt, das der Verteilungsmechanismus des Meerguts geringer geworden ist, denn der Einweg-Müll wird gepresst direkt der entsorgung zugeführt und muss nicht mehr wie vorher Sortiert den Werken zugeführt werden, wie es mit den Kästengebinde ist. (Allerdings entzieht sich mir hier die Kenntnisse, wie das mit dem Leergut und der Rückführung der Kästen ging und ob die Hersteller eigene Reinigungssträßen hatten oder ob das eine detentrales Unternehmen gemacht hat mit dem reinigen und gute Prüfung der gereinigten Flaschen)


----------



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2017)

USA911 schrieb:


> Und die Einwegflaschen haben für die Hersteller große Kosten gründe.


 Selbstverständlich, sonst würden die ja mehr von den PET-Mehrwegflaschen anbieten, wenn die in der Summe mehr einbringen würden. Aber es liegt vor allem an den Kunden: Geiz ist Geil billig kaufen nur beim Discounter, bei denen jeder cm² Platz zählt - daher dann dort die Einwegflaschen und Sixpacks und ohne Kasten, damit man schon bei der Rückgabe alles schön zusammenquetschen kann. In "normalen" Supermärkten gibt es eher mehr PET-Mehrweg als Einweg, zumindest habe ich den Eindruck, dass die PET-Mehrwegflaschen da den größeren Teil des Sortimentes stellen. Was die Leute dann wiederum eher kaufen, kann ich natürlich nicht sagen  

Die VIELEN verschiedenen Größen haben dann eher mit der Konkurrenz zu tun. Die einen wollten vor vielen Jahren nicht, dass man den Preis so leicht mit der Konkurrenz vergleichen kann, also wurde speziell für die Kette die 1,25l-Flasche "erfunden", und die Kunden hatten nur den Preis der Konkurrenz für 1,5L im Kopf, die damals sehr beliebt war. Das ging hin und her, und jetzt hast du halt überall zig verschiedene Füllmengen.... obwohl es schon längs die €/Liter-Angaben überall gibt.


Mit Spielen hat das aber rein gar nix tun... da würde ich dann eher den Vergleich ziehen mit Aktionen von Rewe&co, wo du pro 10€-Einkaufswert eine "Lootbox", nämlich Sammelsticker bekommst


----------



## Cyberthom (2. Dezember 2017)

Da stehen aber doch noch  einige Redakteure leider an der Kloake der Wirtschaft ..  Meinungsfreiheit hin oder her..


----------



## Loosa (2. Dezember 2017)

USA911 schrieb:


> EA hatte vor Jahren schon Gedankenspiele, wo Sie pro Nachladeaktion (Battlefield Free-to-Play) den Kunden zur Kasse bitten wollten und da haben Sie noch mehr Sachen angedacht gehabt, in sofern steht der Plan der Publisher schon länger zusätzlich zum Spiel Geld zugenerieren.



Klar machen sie sich Gedanken wie sie etwas am besten (für sich) zu Geld machen können. Insbesondere bei einem F2P Titel. Sonst gibt es eine Firma nicht lange.

Und dann probieren sie dies, und später das... und wenn etwas gut funktioniert dann benutzen sie es bis es nicht mehr funktioniert. Aber keine Firma hat einen grandiosen Masterplan der die Entwicklung über viele Jahre klar vorhersieht.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2017)

Cyberthom schrieb:


> Da stehen aber doch noch  einige Redakteure leider an der Kloake der Wirtschaft ..  Meinungsfreiheit hin oder her..


 Ist doch klar, denn ohne Geld kannst Du nunmal GAR keine Games produzieren. Ist doch logisch, dass Redakteure nicht Einseitig die Spielersicht einnehmen, sondern auch schauen, was und warum die Firmen etwas machen und das es oft auch gut zu verstehen ist. Die Frage ist nur, ob und in welchem Umfang zusätzliche Inhalte in normalen Vollpreisgames ok sind, und ob es Dinge sind, die spielerische Vorteile verschaffen oder nur optische. 

Nimm mal Diablo 2: da gab es keine "offiziellen" Verkaufsmöglichkeiten, aber es GAB eine Riesennachfrage nach bestimmten Items, die bei eBay&co bei den Spielern untereinander für viel Geld weggingen. Das war zwar nur ein kleiner Teil der Nutzer, die das auch machten. Aber es ist völlig logisch, dass ein Publisher das sieht und dann auch überlegt, Bezahlinhalte einzubauen wenn er sieht, dass in Games mit tauschbaren Items im "Reallife" Leute echtes Geld zahlen. Im Falle von Diablo wollte Blizzard nicht selber als Verkäufer dastehen, so dass für Diablo III dann "nur" ein Auktionshaus die Idee war, bei dem Spieler die Items tauschen müssen statt per Ebay&co. Denn bietet Blizzard selber ein zB Schwert an, das echte Vorteile im Spielt bringt, heißt es direkt "pay 2 win"  

Je mehr Geld die Macher einnehmen, desto mehr können die nun mal auch für das nächste Game umsetzen - wichtig ist die Balance, damit Spieler nicht das Gefühl haben, dass entweder per Geld spielerische Vorteile drin sind oder dass man ohne Geld das Spiel kaum schafft oder dass etliche Spielinhalte nur gegen Geld zu haben die, eigentlich normalerweise ins Spiel gehören müssten. Wohlgemerkt bei Vollpreisgames. Wer ein F2P für die pure Existenz Lootboxen&co kritisiert, muss einen an der Klatsche haben...


----------



## Cyberthom (2. Dezember 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ist doch klar, denn ohne Geld kannst Du nunmal GAR keine Games produzieren. Ist doch logisch, dass Redakteure nicht Einseitig die Spielersicht einnehmen, sondern auch schauen, was und warum die Firmen etwas machen und das es oft auch gut zu verstehen ist. Die Frage ist nur, ob und in welchem Umfang zusätzliche Inhalte in normalen Vollpreisgames ok sind, und ob es Dinge sind, die spielerische Vorteile verschaffen oder nur optische.
> 
> Nimm mal Diablo 2: da gab es keine "offiziellen" Verkaufsmöglichkeiten, aber es GAB eine Riesennachfrage nach bestimmten Items, die bei eBay&co bei den Spielern untereinander für viel Geld weggingen. Das war zwar nur ein kleiner Teil der Nutzer, die das auch machten. Aber es ist völlig logisch, dass ein Publisher das sieht und dann auch überlegt, Bezahlinhalte einzubauen wenn er sieht, dass in Games mit tauschbaren Items im "Reallife" Leute echtes Geld zahlen. Im Falle von Diablo wollte Blizzard nicht selber als Verkäufer dastehen, so dass für Diablo III dann "nur" ein Auktionshaus die Idee war, bei dem Spieler die Items tauschen müssen statt per Ebay&co. Denn bietet Blizzard selber ein zB Schwert an, das echte Vorteile im Spielt bringt, heißt es direkt "pay 2 win"
> 
> Je mehr Geld die Macher einnehmen, desto mehr können die nun mal auch für das nächste Game umsetzen - wichtig ist die Balance, damit Spieler nicht das Gefühl haben, dass entweder per Geld spielerische Vorteile drin sind oder dass man ohne Geld das Spiel kaum schafft oder dass etliche Spielinhalte nur gegen Geld zu haben die, eigentlich normalerweise ins Spiel gehören müssten. Wohlgemerkt bei Vollpreisgames. Wer ein F2P für die pure Existenz Lootboxen&co kritisiert, muss einen an der Klatsche haben...



Ja ein F2P Spiel  da ist das absolut verständlich und ein Muss, Die Entwickler wollen auch nicht umsonst arbeiten.  Habe mal ne Zeit Planetside 2 Gespielt  und diese auch Unterstützt. Übrigens auf beiden Systemen PC und PS4.    Denn Schmarotzen  kommt nicht so gut.. Finde ich jedenfalls. Aber werde bald nicht mehr Online Spielen wollen. Deshalb Interessiert es mich nur am Rande da sich die Entwickler nun  selber den Ast schon fast abgesägt haben  mit ihrer Gier und der  Spärlichen Geschichte.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2017)

Cyberthom schrieb:


> Aber werde bald nicht mehr Online Spielen wollen. Deshalb Interessiert es mich nur am Rande da sich die Entwickler nun  selber den Ast schon fast abgesägt haben  mit ihrer Gier und der  Spärlichen Geschichte.


 ich spiele im Multiplayer eh nur competetiv, also ohne Story. Alles mit Story spiele ich einfach nur für mich selber    und im Multiplayer nur Games, in denen man nicht durch Geld echte Vorteile hat. Wenn es um Optik geht, oder früher an Items rankommen: stört mich nicht. Aber wenn man zB ne Munition kaufen kann, bei der 2 Treffer reichen, und mit der Standard-Ammo braucht man 4, dann geht das mal so gar nicht...


----------



## Murdoc85 (2. Dezember 2017)

Ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung, danke für diesen guten Artikel ohne Publisher Buckelei  Es wäre schön zu sehen wenn ihr euch in Zukunft früher bei solchen Entwicklungen zu Wort meldet und nicht nur wenn es gerade en vogue ist. Mir fehlt nur noch Bethesda mit dem modding Shop der bei anderen free mods klaut


----------



## Zybba (2. Dezember 2017)

Mit vielen im Artikel getroffenen Aussagen stimme ich überein.

Allerdings habe ich das Gefühl, dass in der aktuellen Berichterstattung die - je nach Modell - positiven Effekte völlig ignoriert werden.
Nehmen wir z.B. Overwatch. Die rein kosmetischen Lootboxen finanzieren auch über das ursprüngliche Release hinaus konstant neuen Content. Durch neue Helden, Karten, Modi, saisonale Events. Durch Skins natürlich auch, wobei die ja lieber gekauft als erspielt werden sollen.
"Früher" wären das je nach Franchise schon ca. 2-10 DLC gewesen.

@PCGames:
Wird das Thema Monetarisierung zukünftig stärkeren Einfluss auf eure Wertungen nehmen oder behandelt wie bisher?



Orzhov schrieb:


> Die Formatierung gefällt mir nicht sonderlich gut für Artikel dieser Länge, wieso ich sie lieber im Heft lese.


Jap, ich finde sie auch schlecht. Fällt bei den längeren Texten immer auf.
Je nach Werbung verschiebt sich das Ganze auch noch unvorteilhaft.



NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Was ich dabei nur vermisse, wir Spieler sind doch selber mit Schuld an dem ganzen Dilemma.


Darauf wurde im Artikel zumindest kurz eingegangen. "Doch an dieser Entwicklung sind nicht die Produzenten, sondern ganz allein die Spieler schuld."


----------



## Gandalf1107 (2. Dezember 2017)

So lange Död-El immer schön fleißig kauft, werden die Publisher das Spielchen immer weiter treiben.


----------



## moeykaner (3. Dezember 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Bei uns gabs die Büchsen über zig Jahre hinweg mit 0,33 l. Kannte gar keine anderen Abfüllgrößen. Erst seit ca. 1-2 Jahren gibt es bei uns nun die 0,25 l Büchsen. Das mit den 0,25 l war mir wirklich neu. Aber wie gesagt mittlerweile zu Preisen über der ursprünglichen 0,33 l Abfüllung. Was davor war kann ich nicht sagen. Mein Vater trinkt RB vielleicht seit 10-12 Jahren.
> 
> Da ich in der Regel den Großeinkauf mache (auch für meine Großmutter, die dazu nicht mehr in der Lage ist, beobachte ich so den Markt und die Preise. Daher fällt mir so etwas halt sofort auf.



Red Bull war Ursprünglich 0,25l  (seit den 1984 und dann 1987 auch auf dem europäischen Markt) und alle anderen Mengen kamen später hinzu.


----------



## Orzhov (3. Dezember 2017)

Zybba schrieb:


> Mit vielen im Artikel getroffenen Aussagen stimme ich überein.
> 
> Allerdings habe ich das Gefühl, dass in der aktuellen Berichterstattung die - je nach Modell - positiven Effekte völlig ignoriert werden.
> Nehmen wir z.B. Overwatch. Die rein kosmetischen Lootboxen finanzieren auch über das ursprüngliche Release hinaus konstant neuen Content. Durch neue Helden, Karten, Modi, saisonale Events. Durch Skins natürlich auch, wobei die ja lieber gekauft als erspielt werden sollen.
> "Früher" wären das je nach Franchise schon ca. 2-10 DLC gewesen.



Diesen positiven Effekt gibt es schon seit Jahren mit den ingame Shops. So war es doch durchaus üblich das man sich bei Dota, WoW und Konsorten für manchmal kleines Geld kosmetische Inhalte und anderes bekommen konnte. Darüber wurde ja auch heiß und viel diskutiert. Mit den Lootboxen ist es jedoch nun so das dem geneigten Käufer die Möglichkeit genommen wird direkt den Gegenstand seiner Wahl zu kaufen. Stattdessen gibt es jetzt Glücksspielmechaniken die entscheiden was derjenige für sein Geld bekommt.


----------



## Phone (3. Dezember 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Diesen positiven Effekt gibt es schon seit Jahren mit den ingame Shops. So war es doch durchaus üblich das man sich bei Dota, WoW und Konsorten für manchmal kleines Geld kosmetische Inhalte und anderes bekommen konnte. Darüber wurde ja auch heiß und viel diskutiert. Mit den Lootboxen ist es jedoch nun so das dem geneigten Käufer die Möglichkeit genommen wird direkt den Gegenstand seiner Wahl zu kaufen. Stattdessen gibt es jetzt Glücksspielmechaniken die entscheiden was derjenige für sein Geld bekommt.



Zählt aber leider nicht als Glücksspiel, auch wenn du nicht beeinflussen kannst was du bekommst, denn du bekommst IMMER etwas.
So wie ich das verstanden habe ist genau da wieder eine Schwachstelle.
Mir ist egal wer was sagt für mich ist das genauso Glücksspiel, da ich halt Glück brauche um das zu bekommen was ich möchte.


----------



## MichaelG (3. Dezember 2017)

moeykaner schrieb:


> Red Bull war Ursprünglich 0,25l  (seit den 1984 und dann 1987 auch auf dem europäischen Markt) und alle anderen Mengen kamen später hinzu.



Da ich ein Ossi bin weiß ich gar nicht wie das ganze vor 1989 ausgesehen hat. Und mein Vater trinkt RB vielleicht seit 2009/10 ?


----------



## MichaelG (3. Dezember 2017)

Phone schrieb:


> Zählt aber leider nicht als Glücksspiel, auch wenn du nicht beeinflussen kannst was du bekommst, denn du bekommst IMMER etwas.
> So wie ich das verstanden habe ist genau da wieder eine Schwachstelle.
> Mir ist egal wer was sagt für mich ist das genauso Glücksspiel, da ich halt Glück brauche um das zu bekommen was ich möchte.



Ah so. Ich nehme an einer Lotterie teil in der ich eventuell 100.000 EUR gewinnen kann, bekomme aber eine Büchse mit Exkrementen drin. Da ich ja was bekomme (egal was für ein Scheiß; im wahrsten Sinn des Wortes) ist das kein Glücksspiel mehr ?


----------



## Worrel (3. Dezember 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ah so. Ich nehme an einer Lotterie teil in der ich eventuell 100.000 EUR gewinnen kann, bekomme aber eine Büchse mit Exkrementen drin. Da ich ja was bekomme (egal was für ein Scheiß; im wahrsten Sinn des Wortes) ist das kein Glücksspiel mehr ?


Rein rechtlich scheinbar: ja 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phone (3. Dezember 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ah so. Ich nehme an einer Lotterie teil in der ich eventuell 100.000 EUR gewinnen kann, bekomme aber eine Büchse mit Exkrementen drin. Da ich ja was bekomme (egal was für ein Scheiß; im wahrsten Sinn des Wortes) ist das kein Glücksspiel mehr ?



Sonst würde es ja Glückspielerie heißen xD


----------



## Orzhov (3. Dezember 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Rein rechtlich scheinbar: ja
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Leute die uns Cards against Humanity brachten bringen uns bald auch Gambling against Humanity?


----------



## Zybba (3. Dezember 2017)

Ob es sich jetzt rechtlich um Glücksspiel handelt oder nicht, halte ich für irrelevant. Abgesehen von dem rechtlichen Umgang damit.
Letzten Endes muss halt jeder für sich selber wissen, wie er die Methoden bewertet.



Orzhov schrieb:


> Diesen positiven Effekt gibt es schon seit Jahren mit den ingame Shops.


Das stimmt.


----------



## Loosa (3. Dezember 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Da ich ein Ossi bin weiß ich gar nicht wie das ganze vor 1989 ausgesehen hat.



Da war Red Bull in Deutschland noch verboten.
Hatte ich damals illegal aus Tirol importiert um mit Kumpels + Vodka Party zu machen.


----------



## MichaelG (3. Dezember 2017)

Ah so. Wie gesagt habe von dem Zeitraum 0 Ahnung.


----------



## Waldzorn (4. Dezember 2017)

Schöner Artikel. Gegen diesen Lootboxwahnsinn kann man nur mit Verzicht auf das Spiel entgegen wirken.  Bis die Publisher und Studios kapieren, was für ein Mist die da abliefern. Es scheint aber immer noch genug bekloppte zu geben, die diesen Wahnsinn immer noch mit machen. Zusätzlich muss auch hier seitens des Gesetz ein gegriffen werden, da es sich hierbei um Glücksspiel handelt. Reicht ja nicht, dass die heutigen Jugendlichen bereits durch Handys und Co schon verschuldet sind, bevor diese ein mal richtig gearbeitet haben. Jetzt sollen diese auch noch durch das Lootboxing abgezockt werden. 
Die Leute anfixen und abmelken. Die stehen für mich auf der gleichen Stufe wie Drogenbosse und Dealer mit dem System.
Was die aber anscheinend nicht verstehen ist, dass die Spiele nicht für das Leben wichtig sind. Genau wie Fernsehen.
Das System ist ja auch nicht neu. Erinnert sich mal an Sammelbilder, wo man sich ein Tütchen kauft und nicht weiss, was man für Bilchen bekommt. Oder das Überraschungsei oder Wundertüte.
Gleiche Prinzip. Wurde auch nie als Glückspiel angesehen. 

Daher bezweifle ich, dass die Regierung irgendwas unternimmt, ausser sich Gedanken zu machen, wie die was von dem Kuchen bekommen können.


----------



## AlBundyFan (4. Dezember 2017)

von den hie besprochenen spielen spiele ich nor NFS:payback - und ich muß sagen, daß ich das spiel auch ohne irgendetwas extra zu zahlen bis jetzt ganz normal spielen kann.
ich habe bis jetzt auch kein rennen doppelt gespielt nachdem ich die aufgabe schon akzeptiert habe.

mMn regt man sich oft auch viel zu sehr auf. das problem ist, daß viele spieler anscheinend ein spiel nicht fähig sind des spielens willens zu spielen sondern immer nur fortschritt-fortschritt-fortschritt wollen.
das eigentliche spielkonzept wird als lästige nebenbeschäftigung gesehen.

ich habe noch niemals in meinem leben auch nur einen cent für zusatzcontent in einem spiel ausgegeben und komme damit in allen spielen, die ich bisher gespielt habe, wunderbar zurecht.

was hat man zb. bei rocket league davon ein anderes auto zu haben? die spielen sich doch alle gleich. überhaupt kein einfluß auf das spiel. komplett unnotwendig.
wer kein geld ausgeben möchte ignoriert das einfach.


----------



## MichaelG (4. Dezember 2017)

stiernacken80 schrieb:


> Zu langer Text für Zitat



Ich sehe das etwas anders. Es kann zur Sucht werden, auch wenn bei Spiel X die Server abgeschaltet werden.

Bis dahin hat der Süchtige sich einfach auf ein anderes Spiel mit vergleichbarer Mechanik eingeschossen (Nachfolger, anderer Titel der in sein Beuteschema paßt). Daß ein Süchtiger mit den Lootboxen aufhört, nur weil es Spiel X nicht mehr gibt ist daher Blödsinn.

Der Alkoholiker (als bestes Beispiel) wird ja auch nicht mit einem mal abstinent nur weil seine Lieblings-Bier-/Whisky-/Wodkamarke in Insolvenz gegangen ist und nicht mehr existiert. Dann sucht der sich halt eine andere heraus. 

Das ändert in beiden Fällen nichts am Suchtfaktor und -verhalten. Der Grund für die Sucht liegt im Alkohol.

Wir hatten einen Nachbarn als Alkoholiker. Der hat am Ende (so ca. 1 Jahr bevor er dann an den Folgen seiner Sucht gestorben ist) als Ersatz wenn kein Alkohol/Schnaps im Haus war sogar Suppen reingepfiffen, weil darin Weinextrakte und damit Alkohol enthalten war.


----------



## Worrel (4. Dezember 2017)

stiernacken80 schrieb:


> Dass des Menschen leidige Thema Sucht ist gar nicht mal so einfach definiert.


Wie wär's mit:
Sucht: Wenn man etwas im Übermaß tut und daher andere Bereiche des Lebens deutlich vernachlässigt werden.​
Beim Versuch einer Definition wird jedenfalls klar: Der Übergang zwischen Hobby und Sucht kann fließend sein.
Und die Grenzen sind Definitionssache. Obiger Definitionsversuch trifft ja genauso auf "Arbeit" zu. 



> Und bezüglich der Lootboxen vermag ich persönlich nicht von Sucht zu sprechen. Ein wichtiger Faktor ist nämlich das eine Sucht dich, sofern man süchtig ist, ein Lebtag begleiten wird. Dies ist der schnellebigen Spielebranche aber gar nicht so gegeben.


Ähm, mit Verlaub, das ist doch Blödsinn.

Als Alkoholiker wäre ich doch trotzdem noch Alkoholiker, selbst wenn Alkohol plötzlich verboten oder gar nicht mehr hergestellt würde.



> Es gibt zwar mit WoW, LoL usw ein paar Ausnahmen, aber die sind nicht die Regel und werden irgendwann auch vom Markt verschwinden. So wie ein Spiel erscheint, ist es fast auch schon veraltet.


Das Prinzip der "Ersatzdroge" ist dir aber schon bekannt? 
Dann wird einfach auf das Nächste MMO/Lootkistenypiel/etc gewechselt. Die Sucht bleibt, bekommt nur ein anderes Etikett.



> Lootboxen sind von daher auch nur solange interessant, wie mich das Spiel auch interessiert. Alkoholiker haben oft massive persönliche Probleme. Jemand der in die Spielhalle oder ins Kasino geht hat oft finanzielle Probleme. Jemand der Heroin oder sonstige harte Drogen nimmt hat ähnliche Probleme wie Alkoholiker. Oft gehen den uns bekannten Süchten persönliche oder existentielle Probleme vorraus.


Spielautomaten sind auch nur solange interessant, wie einen das Gameplay interessiert.
Alkohol ist auch nur solange interessant, wie man den Rausch als interessant empfindet.
Kasino ist auch nur solange interessant, wie man die dort stattfindenden Spiele interessant findet. 
...

Wieso sollten Computerspielspieler keine finanziellen, persönliche und existenzielle Probleme haben...? 
Und das Komplettieren einer Sammlung nur um des Komplettierens willen kann man durchaus schon als Sucht bezeichnen. Und je nach Rarität dort auch jede Menge Kohle loswerden - beispielsweise für eine Doppel CD mit Stimmgabeln für jedes Lied für schlappe 2000$.


----------



## Worrel (4. Dezember 2017)

stiernacken80 schrieb:


> Mittelerde Schatten des Krieges: [...] Akt4 hat sich zwar durch das Leveln der Armee etwas gezogen, aber ich [...] habe lange was vom Spiel gehabt.


Schön, wenn man das so passend verkürzen kann.


----------



## Worrel (4. Dezember 2017)

stiernacken80 schrieb:


> Das was nicht verstanden wird ist die Tatsache das nicht die Lootboxen verantwortlich für die Sucht sind, sondern das computerspielen an sich die Sucht ist.
> Ein Alkoholiker trinkt alles um zu vergessen oder zu verdrängen. Bei einem computerspielsüchtigen ist die Intention eine andere.


Wieso sollte ein Computerspielsüchtiger nicht auch alles um sich herum vergessen und verdrängen wollen? 



> Die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass die Sucht nachlässt ist viel höher wenn das geliebte Spiel vom Netz geht.


Wieso diese argumentative Fixierung auf einen Titel? Man kann doch zB auch "Rollenspiel-süchtig" sein und ein RPG nach den nächsten durchspielen.


----------



## MichaelG (4. Dezember 2017)

Das ist falsch. Ist jemand wirklich süchtig sucht er nach Ersatz. Mit aller Macht. Und bei der Vielzahl an Spielen wird er auch fündig. Wie der Alkoholiker bei Getränken. Wie gesagt nur weil Spiel X nicht mehr spielbar ist ist der Süchtige nicht auf einmal abstinent.

Sicher, reines Computer-/Videospielen kann auch zur Sucht werden.

Hier geht es aber um die Thematik Lootboxen die die Komplettierungssucht einiger Gamer ausnutzt. Und das hat empfindlichere Auswirkungen auf Brieftasche und Konto als eine allgemeine Gamingsucht.

Gefährlich sind beide Suchtarten, weil die direkten Einfluß auf das Leben und im Zweifelsfalle Job, Familie usw. haben. Keine Frage. 

Aber bei Lootboxen verliert man durch die vielen „kleineren“ Detailbeträge schnell die Übersicht, wieviel Geld man mal eben nur für die Lootboxen verbrannt hat, weil man unbedingt das Item X haben will, was einem fehlt.


----------



## MichaelG (4. Dezember 2017)

Keiner behauptet hier, daß Dich eine Sucht nicht ein Leben lang begleitet. Das versuchst Du in unsere Aussagen zwanghaft aber falsch hineinzuinterpretieren.

Im Gegenteil. Wer hier nicht lesen kann (oder will) bist Du.

Du argumentierst, wenn ein Spiel X nicht mehr verfügbar ist ist die Chance groß daß ein süchtiger Gamer das Spielen aufgibt.

Das ist aber (mit Verlaub) Bullshit, gerade weil die Sucht nicht einfach mit Entfall einer Quelle ändert (wie bekannt) wird sich ein Süchtiger bei Entfall einer Quelle einer Ersatzquelle (aka anderes Spiel) zuwenden. Das ist das gegebene Szenario an dem sich ohne Fremdeingriff von Außen nichts ändern wird.


----------



## MichaelG (4. Dezember 2017)

Weil ich die Symptomatiken schlichtweg aus dem eigenen Bekanntenkreis kenne.

Und jeder der sich mit dem Sucht-Thema (dabei spielt es erst einmal überhaupt keine Rolle um welche Suchtform/-art es sich dabei handelt) etwas auskennt weiß, daß ein Süchtiger bei Wegfall seiner Lieblingsquelle (Suchtquelle) nicht mit dem Konsum der „Droge“ aufhört. Das ist der Grundtenor bei jedem Suchtverhalten.

Gibt es die Zigarettenmarke A nicht mehr holt er sich halt die Marke D. Gleiches gilt für Alkohol, Computerspiele, Spielcasinos, Spielautomaten, Wetten. Was auch immer die Sucht betrifft.

Weil z.B. um mal bei Zigaretten zu bleiben die Nikotinsucht nicht einfach aufhört, nur weil es die Zigarettenmarke A nicht mehr gibt.

Er sucht sich dann halt einen Ersatz, wenn keiner ihn vorher aus dieser Spirale herausholt.

Nur ein Bruchteil der Süchtigen erkennt seine eigene Lage und hat zudem die Kraft sich da selbst herauszuziehen oder sucht alternativ aus eigenem Antrieb Hilfe.

Die Suchtbehandlung selbst ist dann wieder eine ganz andere Baustelle und individuell.

Aber die Verhaltensmuster von Süchtigen sind (egal um welche Suchtform es sich handelt) nahezu identisch.

Wenn es die Suchtquelle nicht mehr gibt wird nach Ersatz gesucht und in der Regel auch gefunden (wenn keiner in den Kreislauf eingreift).


----------



## Worrel (4. Dezember 2017)

stiernacken80 schrieb:


> Ich kann nämlich nicht nachvollziehen warum auf einmal ein so vielfältiges Thema auf so einfache Aussagen reduziert wird. Ganz so einfach ist das nämlich nicht. Alkoholismus, Glücksspiel usw kann man nicht unter einen Hut packen.


Wie egal ist es einem Alkoholiker denn, *was *er trinkt, solange nur die Prozentzahl stimmt?


----------



## Worrel (4. Dezember 2017)

stiernacken80 schrieb:


> Ich gehe jetzt bewusst mal nicht weiter aus Posts hier ein.


dh: Du bist gar nicht an einer Diskussion interessiert. OK.



> Mich stört bei den meisten Argumentationen das keine Quellen für das vorhandene Wissen und die daraus resultierende Meinung gemacht werden.
> Ich möchte Niemanden ein gewisses Basiswissen hier absprechen. Aber kennt Ihr euch auch tiefergehend mit der Materie aus? Und wenn ja, woher?


Was für ein tiefergehendes Wissen braucht man denn  als 
- wissen, daß es das Wort "Ersatzdroge" gibt und dessen Bedeutung kennen
- wissen, daß es "Alkoholismus" heißt und nicht zB "Whiskey-Sucht", "Vodka-Sucht" etc
?


----------



## MichaelG (4. Dezember 2017)

stiernacken80 schrieb:


> Und genau dem ist nicht so. Ich habe Gruppensitzungen mit 30 Spielsüchtigen gehabt. Der eine hat nur Roulette gespielt, der andere war hin und weg von Blackjack, der nächste nur Einarmiger Bandit. Mich selbst haben nur die Automaten von Merkur gereizt. An Novoline bin ich schon gar nicht mehr dran, genauso wenig wie Roulette usw. Du hättest mich mit 1Million ins Kasino schicken können und ich wäre mit 999998 Euro wieder rausgekommen wenn keine Automaten von Merkur darin gestanden hätten. 2Euro hätte ich für eine Cola ausgegeben.
> 
> Das was du sagst ist pauschalisiert und schlichtweg falsch.
> 
> ...



Deine von Dir genannten Suchtformen sind arg speziell bis für eine generelle Betrachtung des Themas an den Haaren herbeigezogen. 

Ich würde mal sagen, daß nur ein geringe einstellige Prozentzahl von Süchtigen einer speziellen Suchtart so speziell reagiert. Der erschlagenden Mehrheit der Süchtigen geht es um den jeweiligen Effekt. 

Und wenn es halt die Ware X nicht mehr gibt wird gewechselt. Wie gern ist noch einmal eine andere Sache, aber die Sucht und deren Versuche der Befriedigung hört nicht an der Stelle auf einmal auf. Da nehmen diejenigenigen auch Kompromisse in Kauf.

Ein Kumpel von mir rauchte z.B. Marlboro Medium. Seitdem die Zigaretten in Deutschland so teuer geworden sind, kauft er ähnliche Marlboro stangenweise vom Polenmarkt in Tschechien, weil er halt nicht so viel Geld hat. Die sind etwas anders als das deutsche „Original“. Er nimmt es für den gewünschten Effekt aber hin.


----------



## Worrel (4. Dezember 2017)

stiernacken80 schrieb:


> Und genau dem ist nicht so. Ich habe Gruppensitzungen mit 30 Spielsüchtigen gehabt. Der eine hat nur Roulette gespielt, der andere war hin und weg von Blackjack, der nächste nur Einarmiger Bandit.


Und wenn es jetzt zB kein Blackjack mehr geben würde, wäre derjenige automatisch von seiner Sucht geheilt?
Das ist jedenfalls das, was du den Computerspielsüchtigen unterstellst.



> Auch bei Alkoholikern gibt es Unterschiede. Viele werden sich Ersatz suchen wenn das Lieblingsgetränk wegfällt,


Moment, ich dachte, "_Ein wichtiger Faktor ist nämlich das eine Sucht dich, sofern man süchtig ist, ein Lebtag begleiten wird._"​
Was denn nun? Oder war das etwa "_Pauschalgeschwätz_"?


----------



## MichaelG (4. Dezember 2017)

Ich bezweifle auch, daß ein Süchtiger wenn es auf einmal nicht mehr seinen geliebten Merkurspielautomaten geben würde oder sein Blackjack die Spielsucht auf einmal verlieren würde und er nicht mehr der Spielsucht nachgehen würde.

Er hätte wahrscheinlich/sicher Umstellungsprobleme, würde sich aber etwas suchen, was seiner Ursprungsdroge insgesamt am nächsten käme.

Da es aber in Nachbarschaft zu seinem Stammzockort sicher andere Möglichkeiten gibt, dem alten Laster zu fröhnen wechselt er halt nur den Ort seiner Sucht (anderes Spielcasino, andere Bar).

Sprich wenn es im Spielekasino Baden Baden kein Blackjack mehr gäbe geht er in ein anderes Kasino, wo Blackjack noch angeboten wird (sofern er das logistisch auf die Reihe bekommt). Ansonsten siehe wenn alle anderen Ausweichoptionen nicht in Frage kommen die Suche nach einer Substitution.


----------



## Worrel (4. Dezember 2017)

stiernacken80 schrieb:


> Woher Ihr euer Wissen nehmt habt Ihr immer noch nicht gesagt.


Diesbezüglich hättest du ja mal meine Frage oben beantworten können ... 



> Von daher sind eure Aussagen als nicht relevant zu betrachten und entsprechen so auch nicht der Wahrheit.


Immerhin verstricke ich mich nicht in WIdersprüche, daß es einmal "Hü!" und einmal "Hott!" heißt, je nachdem, was ich gerade brauche. 



Worrel schrieb:


> > Auch bei Alkoholikern gibt es Unterschiede. Viele werden sich Ersatz suchen wenn das Lieblingsgetränk wegfällt,
> 
> 
> Moment, ich dachte, "_Ein wichtiger Faktor ist nämlich das eine Sucht dich, sofern man süchtig ist, ein Lebtag begleiten wird._"​


----------



## Mongognom (4. Dezember 2017)

Mich wundert es das immer so auf EA eingeschlagen wird.
Schaut man mich sich das neue Assassin's Creed von Ubisoft an gibt es dort auch Vergünstigungen wenn man zusätzlich Geld investiert.
Zum Beispiel zusätzliche Skillpunkte oder Crafting Mats.

Es handelt sich hierbei um ein reines Singleplayer Spiel und hat deshalb weniger Auswirkung wie bei einem MP Titel wie Battelfront aber dennoch,  wo kommen wir hin wenn es mir möglich ist direkt bei Start des Spiels die komplette Ausrüstung und Skills zu erkaufen?
Kommt als nächstes der Invisible/Godmod für 9.99€?

Ich bin bereit für Spiele Geld auszugeben, bei einmaligen Zahlungen wie AC oder Witcher. 
Optionale Skins und sonstige Verschönerungen lasse ich mir auch eingehen.
Der Rest ist einfach nur eine kapitalistische Ausbeutung des Marktes und zeigt wie sehr der Kunde wertgeschätzt wird.


----------



## Weissbier242 (4. Dezember 2017)

Ohne jetzt alles hier gelesen zu haben, gehe Ich mal auf den ersten Post ein. Ja Ich gehöre auch zu den Menschen die sich immer Keys holen. Aber das deshalb der Spieler Schuld sei ist doch auch weit hergeholt.  Sehe diese Lootboxen nur bei den großen AAA Buden so extrem und hier gibts mal eben gar nix verbilligt. Als Key sparst du vieleicht ne 10er gegenüber normalen Kauf, das kannst getrost vernachlässigen. Konsole ebenfalls.  Aktuelle kostet am PC als Key zb COD WW2 immer noch 45 Euro, Battlefront 41 und AC 40, alles schon ne Weile nach Release und mehr als 100 DM oder 50 Euro waren Preise am Pc über die letzten 20 Jahre eigentlich nie. 

Das Problem ist die heutige Jugend/Kinder die damit aufwächst. Mein Sohn, seine Kumpels, Klasse usw die kaufen sich alle ständig Google Play Karten um im Spiel iregnndwo Geld auszugeben, Overwatch Skins und COD Lootboxen. Hier wächst einfach eine Generation heran denen das egal ist, die es nicht anders kennen und auch in den Alter nix hinterfragen. Und genau deswegen muss hier was passieren mit Deklaration ab 18 oder irgendwelche anderen Gesetzgebungen. Die haben damit einfach kein Problem und das wird dann zum Problem. Da hilft selbst Reden irgendwie nicht.


----------



## nevermind85 (4. Dezember 2017)

Weissbier242 schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt alles hier gelesen zu haben, gehe Ich mal auf den ersten Post ein. Ja Ich gehöre auch zu den Menschen die sich immer Keys holen. Aber das deshalb der Spieler Schuld sei ist doch auch weit hergeholt.



Du solltest Dich da vlt. nicht auf die Key-Seller fokussieren. Die Spieler haben diese Entwicklung überhaupt erst ermöglicht, indem sie, von wo auch immer, den Publishern Spiele jahrelang abgekauft haben, die diese Verkaufsmethoden schleichend immer mehr in den Spielen verdrahtet haben...
Soll heißen (als Beispiel mal wieder EA): EA bringt Dead Space 3 raus und es gibt einen riesigen Aufschrei, weil man Ingame-Gegenstände im SP gegen Echtgeld kaufen kann. Trotzdem wird das Spiel von ausreichend Leuten gekauft, so dass die Rechnung für EA am Ende wieder aufgeht. Warum sollte EA dieses Prinzip also verwerfen?
Daher stimmt auch die Aussage, dass die Spieler selber Schuld sind. Ohne Verzicht gibts keine Änderung. Die Finanzen sind der einzige Punkt, an dem die Spieler ansetzen können, um die Publisher zum Umdenken zwingen zu können.


----------



## Worrel (4. Dezember 2017)

stiernacken80 schrieb:


> Dann scheine ich nicht schlau genug zu sein weil ich immer noch nicht die Widersprüche finde.


Dann noch mal ganz klar zusammenzitiert:

Alkohol:
_"Viele werden sich Ersatz suchen *wenn das Lieblingsgetränk wegfällt*,"_​
Spiele:
_"Ein wichtiger Faktor ist nämlich das eine Sucht dich, sofern man süchtig ist, ein Lebtag begleiten wird. Dies ist der schnellebigen Spielebranche aber gar nicht so gegeben. [Denn sie] werden irgendwann auch *vom Markt verschwinden.*"_​
Wieso sollte bei Spielen die Analogie _"Viele werden sich Ersatz suchen wenn das Lieblings*spiel* wegfällt,"_, nicht gelten?


----------



## Weissbier242 (4. Dezember 2017)

nevermind85 schrieb:


> Du solltest Dich da vlt. nicht auf die Key-Seller fokussieren. Die Spieler haben diese Entwicklung überhaupt erst ermöglicht, indem sie, von wo auch immer, den Publishern Spiele jahrelang abgekauft haben, die diese Verkaufsmethoden schleichend immer mehr in den Spielen verdrahtet haben...
> Soll heißen (als Beispiel mal wieder EA): EA bringt Dead Space 3 raus und es gibt einen riesigen Aufschrei, weil man Ingame-Gegenstände im SP gegen Echtgeld kaufen kann. Trotzdem wird das Spiel von ausreichend Leuten gekauft, so dass die Rechnung für EA am Ende wieder aufgeht. Warum sollte EA dieses Prinzip also verwerfen?
> Daher stimmt auch die Aussage, dass die Spieler selber Schuld sind. Ohne Verzicht gibts keine Änderung. Die Finanzen sind der einzige Punkt, an dem die Spieler ansetzen können, um die Publisher zum Umdenken zwingen zu können.



Sorry, vieleicht hast du es falsch verstanden. Im ersten Post hier wurde behauptet das die Spieler Schuld sind wegen billigen Keys und sich wegen sinkenden Margen jetzt die Firmen sich woanders Ihr Geld wiederholen müssen. Dies sehe ich aber bei weitem nicht so.
Alles andere ist der Spieler sehr wohl Schuld. Aber für mich ist der Ursprung beim F2P zu suchen. Hier hat man einfach gesehen was da an Kohle möglich ist und will das jetzt einfach überall machen.
Aber man kann Minderjährigen nur bedingt Schuld geben, da die einfach noch keinen Plan vom Leben haben!!! Hier muss angesetzt werden, den die geben mit sicherheit den großen Batzen und geld aus für diesen Blödsinn!
Deswegen muss hier was passieren.


----------



## TobiWan82 (4. Dezember 2017)

stiernacken80 schrieb:


> Da versucht der Metzger dem Bäcker zu erklären wie er seine Brötchen backen soll.
> 
> Woher Ihr euer Wissen nehmt habt Ihr immer noch nicht gesagt. Von daher sind eure Aussagen als nicht relevant zu betrachten und entsprechen so auch nicht der Wahrheit.
> 
> ...



Genau das, was du hier beklagst, kann man dir allerdings auch vorwerfen. Du hast deine feste Meinung und die anderen fehlt aus deiner Sicht die Erfahrung/Perspektive/was auch immer und dadurch sind nach dir  ihre Argumente  falsch und deine richtig. Da weiter zu diskutieren ist glaub ich nicht wirklich produktiv und ist nur Spam für das Forum.

Das der Spieler schuld daran sein soll, da er versucht die Spiele vergünstigt zu kaufen sehe ich auch nicht. Warum ist es für ein Unternehmen natürlich den Gewinn zu maximieren und es ist legitim das er das auf z.B. dem Weg Lootboxen versucht, aber ein User der seine Ausgaben minimieren will ist dann selbst Schuld das es die eben genannten Boxen gibt?

Woran der User schuld ist, ist das die Publisher immer und immer wieder damit durchkommen. Sie werden immer dreister und jedes mal gibt es einen Aufschrei, aber die Verkaufszahlen ändern sich nicht maßgeblich. Leider liest man selbst hier immer wieder den selben Tenor. "Mich stört das nicht, weil man braucht es ja nicht...", "Wenn irgendwer dafür bezahlt ist er ja selber schuld...", "Solange es kein P2W ist und nur Kosmetik, aber ich kaufe es nicht", "So schlimm ist der Grind nich, ich hab´s durchgerspielt", etc....
Das Problem ist, dass es umso weiter es geht, immer mehr die Spieler betrifft. 

Nur dann aufzuschreien, wenn die eigene Schmerzgrenze erreicht wurde ist da sehr kurzsichtig, denn wenn das alle machen ist es immer wieder nur eine vernachlässigbare Spieleranzahl. Guckt man über den Tellerrand sieht man Probleme auf die man evtl. erst in der Zukunft stößt. 
Du hast noch keine Kinder? Aber vielleicht in 10 Jahren einen Stöpsel der sein Taschengeld komplett in der 27. Iteration von Blizzards neusten Sch3iß versenkt. 
Der Grind war für dich noch erträglich, hat dich ja nur 20 Stunden sinnlos Beschäftigung mehr gekostet? In 2 Jahren sind es 40 Stunden oder 80 oder du hast nicht mehr die Zeit um unnötigen Grind zu machen. 
Komsetische Lotterie und Charaktere in Kauf-Boxen  ist ok?  In spätestens 2 Jahren sind es Waffen, Buffs und Rüstungen.  
Soviel was man aus den Boxen holen will gibt´s eh nicht und das hat man schnell zusammen? Neuste Aussage von ich glaube Take2: "Das Angebot muss einfach größer in den Boxen sein, damit die Spieler das besser akzeptieren". Wobei ich hier nicht verstehe warum noch mehr sinnlos Müll meine Meinung darüber verbessern sollte.


----------



## riesenwiesel (4. Dezember 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wieso sollte bei Spielen die Analogie _"Viele werden sich Ersatz suchen wenn das Lieblings*spiel* wegfällt,"_, nicht gelten?


Und wieso sollte sie gelten? Nicht falsch verstehen, ich bin auch kein Psychologe, hab deswegen keine Ahnung davon. Ich könnte mir nur vorstellen, dass es durchaus unterschiedliche Arten von "Sucht" gibt.
Bei Alkohol geht es eventuell eher um den Zustand in den man sich ballert, da ist leichter Ersatz gesucht, als bei einem Spiel, bei dem es vielleicht mehr um das drumherum geht. Da hat das Wegfallen des "Suchtfaktors" eventuell eher einen Weckruf zur Folge.
Aber wie gesagt... ohne Fachwissen reine Spekulation und wahrscheinlich sogar mit Fachwissen zumindest zum Teil Spekulation.


----------



## Orzhov (4. Dezember 2017)

stiernacken80 schrieb:


> Da versucht der Metzger dem Bäcker zu erklären wie er seine Brötchen backen soll.
> 
> Woher Ihr euer Wissen nehmt habt Ihr immer noch nicht gesagt. Von daher sind eure Aussagen als nicht relevant zu betrachten und entsprechen so auch nicht der Wahrheit.
> 
> ...



Michael und Worrel bedienen sich hier zum Teil der Erfahrungen die sie in ihrem persönlichen Umfeld gemacht haben und zum Teil auch an allgemeingültigen Erkenntnissen zu dem Thema "Sucht" welche keine weiterführende Bildung im psychologischen Bereich erfordert um diese als Wahrheit zu akzeptieren. Bei Not-Meludan habe ich das Gefühl das er oder sie beruflich mit dem großen Feld der Psychologie zu tun hat, was die qualitativ hochwertigen Beiträge zu dem Thema erklären würde.

Es ist nicht sonderlich schwer zu sehen wo die beiden ihr Wissen her haben und als ehemaliger Raucher habe ich auch so meine Erfahrungen mit dem Thema gemacht und ich bin doch eher geneigt Worrel und Michael beizupflichten. Komm einfach mal bisschen runter und versuch zu verstehen das Suchterkrankungen individuell verlaufen.


----------



## TobiWan82 (4. Dezember 2017)

stiernacken80 schrieb:


> So läuft nunmal Argumentation bzw eine Diskussion. Das hat nichts mit Spam zu tun. Dann könnte ich ja auch sagen dass das was du schreibst sinnfrei ist weil es den Bezug zum Thema verfehlt.
> Ist schon traurig wie das Niveau im allgemeinen sinkt.
> Wenn man mir seine Erfahrungen und Quellen mitteilen würde, würde ich mich sogar darauf einlassen. Aber es werden ja grundsätzlich nur noch Thesen ohne Bezug aufgestellt.
> Du hast ja anscheinend die vollständigen Kommentare gelesen so das du mir sagen kannst wer auch nur annähernd so in der Materie drin ist wie ich. Ich suche immer noch.
> Wer hat mit persönlichen Erfahrungen oder Angaben von Quellen argumentiert?



Eine Diskussion läuft nach dem Motto "du hast eine andere Meinung als ich, also ist sie falsch"? Wäre mir neu. 
Das Thema der Diskussion ist im übrigen "lootbox-report-eine-lotterie-die-spiele-schlechter-macht" und nicht "ich weiß besser als du was eine Sucht ausmacht". Daher doch, ist für mich Spam und (das kann jetzt natürlich jeder selbst entscheiden) halte ich meinen Beitrag für näher am Thema.

Ich will dir damit ja auch nicht auf den Sack gehen oder stänkern, aber sieh es mal aus meiner Perspektive. Ich lese Meinungen zu einen Artikel in dem es darum geht ob Lootboxen Spiele schlechter machen und gefühlt jeder 3. Post ist "Du hast keine Ahnung, dass ist (k)eine Sucht". 
Das schlimmste daran ist, dass es bei jedem aufkommen des Themas Lootboxen zu dieser Diskussion kommt und jedes mal hin und her argumentiert wird ob es nun eine Sucht ist, ob es eine andere Sucht ist die so nur unterstützt wird, oder es ist keine Sucht weil jemand der eine andere/echte Sucht hat(te) oder ein Psychologiestudent im 3. Semester das so nicht definiert.



stiernacken80 schrieb:


> Suchterkrankungen verlaufen individuell...So verhält es sich auch bei anderen Menschen und Süchten.



Ja ne, ist klar.


----------



## SGDrDeath (4. Dezember 2017)

stiernacken80 schrieb:


> Ich lach mich hier gerade schlapp...
> Woraus besteht eine Diskussion? Aus zwei verschiedenen Meinungen. Genau das macht eine Diskussion aus. Und wenn man mit Bezügen argumentiert, kann man sich sogar einigen.
> Www.Duden.de
> Da kannst du Diskussion nochmal nachschlagen.
> ...


Kannst du auch eine sachliche Diskussion führen ohne den anderen als blöd darzustellen und du bist der einzige Schlaue hier? 

Merkst du gar nicht wie du dir selbst gerade ins Knie schießt mit deinem überheblichen Diskussionsstil?


----------



## MichaelG (4. Dezember 2017)

Mongognom schrieb:


> Mich wundert es das immer so auf EA eingeschlagen wird.
> Schaut man mich sich das neue Assassin's Creed von Ubisoft an gibt es dort auch Vergünstigungen wenn man zusätzlich Geld investiert.
> Zum Beispiel zusätzliche Skillpunkte oder Crafting Mats.
> 
> ...



Weil Ubisofts Shopangebote nicht in die Spielebalance eingreifen ? Ich kann bei Ubisoft im Shop Waffen kaufen. Ja. Aber ähnliche Waffen mit vergleichbaren Werten werden mir im Spiel regulär hinterhergeworfen. Und das zu duzenden,  wenn nicht gar mehr.  Mit jedem daily Quest von Reda bekomme ich ein seltenes oder legendäres Ausrüstungsexemplar (Waffe oder Schild). In 7 Tagen wenn ich jeden Tag den Job mache bekomme ich 7 Gegenstände. Dazu finden sich in den Truhen auf der Map mehr als genug, Gegner lassen welche fallen, es gibt Waffen als Belohnung für Quests oder für einige Siege in der Arena u.s.w.

Und ob nun auf dem Schwert eine rote Schlange drauf ist oder ein Teddybär ist mir so ziemlich wumpe. Effektiv muß sie sein.

Und wer sein Spiel selbst mit Shortcuts abkürzen will weil er zu faul ist zu den Fragezeichen hinzulaufen ist sein Problem.

Bei EA greifen die Starcards aber in die Spielebalance ein. Darin liegt der riesengroße Unterschied. Klar, daß Ubisoft Microtransaktionen anbietet ist auch so eine Sache. Aber immer noch eine ganz andere Sache als Lootboxen wo man Dinge per Zufall zugelost bekommt. Wenn man im Ubishop was kauft weiß man was man bekommt. Das sind keine Lootboxen.


----------



## TobiWan82 (4. Dezember 2017)

Und genau da ist das Problem. Du lässt keine zweite Meinung zu. Es gibt für dich nur deine Erfahrungen und daraus gezogenen Schlüsse und alle anderen haben unrecht. Vielleicht war es, aufgrund meiner mangelnden Kompetenz mit der Prosa für dich alten Dichter und Denker unverständlich, aber rumzupoltern und den anderen die Meinung abzusprechen 





stiernacken80 schrieb:


> ...Von daher sind eure Aussagen als nicht relevant zu betrachten und entsprechen so auch nicht der Wahrheit.





stiernacken80 schrieb:


> Du kannst auch nicht lesen anscheinend, ansonsten würde da nicht so ein Müll bei rauskommen. Nimm dir doch ein Hotelzimmer mit den anderen. Du scheinst die Augen auch vor allem zu verschließen und ein ja-sager zu sein.
> 
> Armes Deutschland...


ist kein Nährboden für Diskussionen und endet sowieso nur wieder in sinnlosen gebashe. Was du gerade wieder eindrucksvoll beweist. Wenn du meinst, damit kriegst du in irgendeiner Form eine *sinnvolle *Diskussion zu Stande...viel Erfolg.

Der krasse Part im Artikel auf den du dich beziehst, ist ein kleiner Auszug, der auch nur die Meinung des Redakteurs widerspiegelt, dass es an Kasinos erinnert. Das ist weder in Zusammenarbeit mit Psychologen, noch mit verantwortlichen Stellen, oder irgendwem der beim Wort Sucht  bei 3 nicht auf dem Baum war entstanden. Der größte Nachweis im Artikel ist Youtube...das sagt einiges aus. Ob du jetzt der König der Suchterkrankungsdiagnose bist oder ein anderer hier im Forum wird dadurch aber nicht unbedingt untermauert. Denn was anderes machst du ja nicht, außer zu behaupten das alle keine Ahnung davon haben außer dir. Solange das Thema nicht lautet "Stiernackens Psychologieecke für Hobbyisten" ist es nun mal für ein Groß hier nur Spam.


----------



## MichaelG (4. Dezember 2017)

Du kommst nur mit Totschlagargumenten ohne die belegen zu können, Du kannst und willst nicht diskutieren, stempelst andere per se als blöd ab als Personen ohne Ahnung und gehst nur von Dir als Lebensmittelpunkt aus. Was soll das hier also mit Dir ? Willst Du hier nur trollen oder was ?

Und ich bezweifle (falls Du wirklich zockersüchtig am Automaten gewesen sein willst, daß Du (falls kein Merkur mehr verfügbar gewesen wäre Dir als Alternative nicht einen andern Typen herausgesucht hättest. Die Frage hätte sich nämlich erst in dem Moment gestellt wenn Du voll Spielsucht drückend nach einem Automaten gesucht hättest, aber nirgendwo mehr ein Merkur herumgestanden hätte. Dann hättest Du es vielleicht ein paar Tage ohne ausgehalten. Aber dann hättest Du Dir garantiert einen gesucht, der dem Merkur am nächsten gekommen wäre. Schlichtweg um den Drang der Spielsucht in irgendeiner Form nachzugeben.

Oder Du warst nicht zu 100% spielsüchtig sondern hast es Dir nur eingeredet. Auch bei Spielsucht gibt es fließende Übergänge von Vielspielern, die sich aber noch kontrollieren können (wenn auch schwer) und Leuten wo das Thema Kontrolle schon lange über Bord ist.


----------



## SGDrDeath (4. Dezember 2017)

stiernacken80 schrieb:


> Du kannst auch nicht lesen anscheinend, ansonsten würde da nicht so ein Müll bei rauskommen. Nimm dir doch ein Hotelzimmer mit den anderen. Du scheinst die Augen auch vor allem zu verschließen und ein ja-sager zu sein.
> 
> Armes Deutschland...


Ok. mehr als Beleidigungen und Provokationen kann man also wirklich nicht von dir erwarten.

Armes Umfeld das dich jeden Tag ertragen muss. Oder bist du hier nur so überheblich weil du sonst ein ganz kleines Kerlchen bist was von allen ignoriert wird?


----------



## -JB- (4. Dezember 2017)

Ich denke ein zu großer Teil der Diskussion dreht sich um die Fragestellung, ob Lootboxen ein Suchtverhalten im klassischen Sinne bewirken (können) oder als Sucht zu definieren sind. 

Fakt ist doch, dass gerade Kinder und Jugendliche offensichtlich sehr anfällig für diese Art von "Geschäft" sind, es gibt zuhauf Berichte von irgendwelchen Kids, die mit Papas Kreditkarte tausende von Euros oder Dollars in irgendwelche Handyspiele gesteckt haben. 

Beispiel: In-App-K

Das sollte schon zeigen, dass da irgendwas überhaupt nicht gut läuft, ganz unabhängig davon, ob das nun eine klassische Sucht nach ICD-Norm ist.

Für mich entscheidend ist, dass ich nicht weiß, was ich für mein Geld bekomme. Dies gekoppelt damit, dass man theoretisch unendlich Geld dafür ausgeben kann. Das geht weder bei DLCs, noch bei Abos in der Form.

Besonders stört mich, dass ich das Gefühl habe, dass die Spiele zunehmend um die Lootmechanik herumgebaut werden. Der Hersteller versucht also nicht, mir seinen besten Content -sprich Spielspaß- zu verkaufen, sondern meinen Sammel- und Belohnungstrieb anzusprechen und mir Euro um Euro aus der Tasche zu luchsen. Darauf habe ich keine Lust.

Ich versuche insofern, diese Form von Spielen zu boykottieren, wie es scheint ist der Zug aber mehr oder weniger abgefahren, da immer mehr (zumindest große) Produktionen darauf aufspringen.


----------



## Neawoulf (4. Dezember 2017)

stiernacken80 schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zwischen dir und mir ist, das ich Niemanden beleidgt habe und mich mit dir auch nicht auf eine Stufe stellen werde. So tief möchte ich dann doch nicht sinken.



Ha ... sorry, aber an dieser Stelle musste ich echt lachen. Liest du deine Beiträge eigentlich, bevor du die abschickst? _"Ich haben niemanden beleidigt, aber du bist ein Depp und ich nicht"_ ... das lese ich da zwischen den Zeilen.

Sorry, aber dein Benehmen hier ist echt unter aller Sau. Du gehst nicht auf Argumente ein, sondern stempelst andere einfach als dumm, unreif und unwissend ab und machst damit deine Argumente "unangreifbar". So funktioniert keine Diskussion.


----------



## SGDrDeath (4. Dezember 2017)

stiernacken80 schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zwischen dir und mir ist, das ich Niemanden beleidgt habe und mich mit dir auch nicht auf eine Stufe stellen werde. So tief möchte ich dann doch nicht sinken. Ich habe auch nie behauptet das jemand blöd ist, mit keinem einzigen Wort. Aber dein Kommentar zeigt deine Reife, die irgendwo nicht vorhanden ist.
> 
> Falls es sowas hier noch gibt wäre ein Foren-Admin angebracht. Oder ist beleidigen jetzt Normalität im PCG-Forum?
> 
> ...


Und weiter geht das beleidigen und provozieren. 

Ehrlich du machst dich so lächerlich, dir fehlt wohl jede Selbsterkenntnis das du nicht bemerkst wie du dich gerade blamierst.

Nach einem Forenadmin solltest du lieber nicht schreien, du währst, wenn du weiter so machst, schneller ermahnt oder gesperrt als du es dir wünschst dass es den anderen passiert.

Aber schon lustig, der Beleidiger und Pöbler schreit nach Hilfe von oben weil er merkt das er auffliegt und hier nicht so angesehen wird wie er es gerne hätte.

Das du etwas weiß schließe ich so langsam aus, du trollst nur noch.

Und damit beende ich auch deine Fütterung und lasse dich in dem Glauben du hättest gewonnen, obwohl ich gar keinen Kampf mit dir geführt habe, noch nicht mal habe ich mich dazu geäußert ob ich deiner oder anderer Meinung bin sondern nur deinen unsachlichen Diskussionsstil aufgezeigt. Aber das erkennst du in deinem Wahn wild gegen andere zu pöbeln die dich kritisieren bzw. nicht deiner Meinung sind schon gar nicht mehr.



stiernacken80 schrieb:


> Istcdass der Massentrieb das Hans und Franz sich jetzt zu Wort melden?
> 
> Äußerst konstruktiv, muss ich schon sagen.


Es sollte dir zu denken geben, aber wie ich schon sagte Selbsterkenntnis und Selbstreflektion sind eindeutig nicht dein Ding.

Aber schön wie da mitklingt das du bestimmen willst wer hier was sagen darf und wer nicht.


----------



## TobiWan82 (4. Dezember 2017)

-JB- schrieb:


> Ich denke ein zu großer Teil der Diskussion dreht sich um die Fragestellung, ob Lootboxen ein Suchtverhalten im klassischen Sinne bewirken (können) oder als Sucht zu definieren sind.


Danke 



-JB- schrieb:


> Fakt ist doch, dass gerade Kinder und Jugendliche offensichtlich sehr anfällig für diese Art von "Geschäft" sind, es gibt zuhauf Berichte von irgendwelchen Kids, die mit Papas Kreditkarte tausende von Euros oder Dollars in irgendwelche Handyspiele gesteckt haben.
> 
> Beispiel: In-App-K
> 
> ...



Das wird in dem verlinkten Video auch richtig angesprochen. Das Problem ist nicht das es Suchtauslösend oder dergleichen ist, sondern dass das dicke Geschäft letztlich mit Kindern gemacht wird, denen oft einfach das Bewusstsein dafür fehlt, dass sie gerade ein Vermögen für virtuellen Müll ausgeben.Das die (jungen) Erwachsenen kein Geld mehr dafür ausgeben, ist einem Publisher dann auch herzlich egal, da sie einfach nicht mehr die Zielgruppe sind. Klar kann jeder  noch seine 60 Mocken für ein Overwatch ausgeben und Spaß mit dem Spiel haben, aber der interessante Kunde für Blizzard ist der 12 jährige Stöpsel, der die 60 € bezahlt (bekommt) und anschließend noch fleißig Lootboxen kauft. Und ja ich weiß jeder kennt jemanden der eigentlich alt genug ist um es besser zu wissen und trotzdem Blizzard monatlich sein hart erspartes in den Rachen wirft.



-JB- schrieb:


> Für mich entscheidend ist, dass ich nicht weiß, was ich für mein Geld bekomme. Dies gekoppelt damit, dass man theoretisch unendlich Geld dafür ausgeben kann. Das geht weder bei DLCs, noch bei Abos in der Form.
> 
> Besonders stört mich, dass ich das Gefühl habe, dass die Spiele zunehmend um die Lootmechanik herumgebaut werden. Der Hersteller versucht also nicht, mir seinen besten Content -sprich Spielspaß- zu verkaufen, sondern meinen Sammel- und Belohnungstrieb anzusprechen und mir Euro um Euro aus der Tasche zu luchsen. Darauf habe ich keine Lust.



Jipp und deswegen werden Spiele, trotz immer größer werdenden Aufwand, gefühlt immer schlechter. Diesen Winter war es bei mir zum Beispiel soweit, dass nicht ein AAA Titel mich auch nur ansatzweise Interessierte. Sobald man etwas unter die Haube geschaut hatte, kamen einen die hässlichen MT´s entgegengesprungen. Innovationen sucht man vergebens, oder fällt einen jetzt spontan eine positive neue Änderung ein in einem der neuen AAA Titeln. Der einzige Lichtblick war für mich persönlich Wolfenstein 2, aber auch nur vom hören sagen und nicht vom selber spielen,


----------



## SGDrDeath (4. Dezember 2017)

stiernacken80 schrieb:


> Du hast anscheinend kein Leben oder mächtig komplexe...


Welch ungewollte Ironie...


----------



## TobiWan82 (4. Dezember 2017)

stiernacken80 schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zwischen dir und mir ist, das ich Niemanden beleidgt habe und mich mit dir auch nicht auf eine Stufe stellen werde. So tief möchte ich dann doch nicht sinken. Ich habe auch nie behauptet das jemand blöd ist, mit keinem einzigen Wort. Aber dein Kommentar zeigt deine Reife, die irgendwo nicht vorhanden ist....Traurige Gesellschaft, armes Deutschland





stiernacken80 schrieb:


> Istcdass der Massentrieb das Hans und Franz sich jetzt zu Wort melden?....Du hast anscheinend kein Leben oder mächtig komplexe



Sag mal teilst du dir den Account mit irgendwem, oder wie kommt sowas zu Stande?


----------



## Orzhov (4. Dezember 2017)

stiernacken80 schrieb:


> Istcdass der Massentrieb das Hans und Franz sich jetzt zu Wort melden?
> 
> Äußerst konstruktiv, muss ich schon sagen.



Wenn du morgens zur Arbeit fährst und dir kommen plötzlich scharenweise hupende Geisterfahrer entgegen die dir ausweichen, könntest du dann auf der falschen Spur sein?


----------



## Neawoulf (4. Dezember 2017)

stiernacken80 schrieb:


> Wenn einige hier mal richtig und dem Sinne entsprechend lesen würden,würde mir das schon reichen. Aber das scheint in dieser Community ja Wunschdenken zu sein.
> 
> Pisa lässt grüßen...



Da, ich lese es schon wieder ... _"ihr seid alle zu dumm zu begreifen, was ich euch sagen will"_. Es geht hier auch nicht einmal um Meinungen. Deine Meinung und Erfahrungen zu der ganzen Sache ist deine Sache, das ist völlig ok. Ich will da jetzt auch nicht drauf eingehen, da du meiner Ansicht nach eh keinen Bock hast, darüber zu diskutieren, aber ich lasse dir deine Meinung. 

Das Problem ist dein Umgang mit den Argumenten und der Meinung anderer. Wir sind keine kleinen Kinder hier, denen man ständig sagen muss, dass sie eh nicht kapieren, was man ihnen sagen will. Davon abgesehen: So sollte man auch nicht mit kleinen Kindern reden. Wie ich weiter oben schon schrieb: Lies mal deine eigenen Beiträge und lass die auf dich wirken. Wie würde es dir gehen, wenn dir jemand sowas schreiben würde? Hättest du da noch Bock, mit demjenigen zu diskutieren?


----------



## Neawoulf (4. Dezember 2017)

stiernacken80 schrieb:


> Ihr scheint echt keine anderen Hobbys zu haben. Ich weiß was ich geschrieben habe. Nur wenn man 10mal das gleiche fragt *und statt einer anständigen Antwort nur blöde Antworten bekommt, weil Leute nicht richtig lesen wollen und Krawall aus sind*, dann ändert sich auch bei mir mal der Ton



Dann würde ich's mal mit Baldrian und/oder Sport versuchen. Dann ebbt evtl. auch der Krawall mal ab, wenn man ein anderes Ventil hat, als die Tastatur.


----------



## Orzhov (4. Dezember 2017)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Dann würde ich's mal mit Baldrian und/oder Sport versuchen. Dann ebbt evtl. auch der Krawall mal ab, wenn man ein anderes Ventil hat, als die Tastatur.



Danke du dafür sorgst das wir bei Pisa so schlecht abschneiden?


----------



## -JB- (4. Dezember 2017)

stiernacken80 schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt mehrmals darum gebeten doch mal zu sagen, woher Ihr euer Wissen bezieht um solche Thesen aufzustellen. Eigene Erfahrung? Selber Therapeut? Oder nur mal irgendwo was mitbekommen oder gelesen? Solange ich solche Infos nicht habe, brauche ich gar nicht zu argumentieren, da u.U Wissen und Erfahrung nicht vorhanden ist oder ich bei Adam und Eva anfangen muss.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



Diese Art der Argumentation finde ich ziemlich vermessen. Betroffen zu sein, bedeutet nicht, Experte auf einem Gebiet zu sein. Vermutlich waren die meisten auch in der Schule, trotzdem ist nicht jeder Pädagoge....

Du hast vielleicht deine persönlichen Erfahrungen, das bedeutet aber nicht, dass alle anderen jetzt erstmal erst einmal wissenschaftliche Nachweise liefern müssen, um Ihre Meinung zu sagen oder jemand nur Ahnung von dem Thema haben kann, wenn er sich mit Lootboxen oder Spielautomaten verschuldet hat.

Und offensichtlich ist das Thema ja auch nicht leicht zu beantworten, z.B. hat die belgische Gaming-Kommission wohl eine andere Meinung als die deutschen Behörden:
Lootboxen sind Glücksspiel: Jetzt sollen sie europaweit verboten werden - CHIP

Ich hoffe Sie verbieten den Lootbox-Quatsch oder sorgen zumindest für ein USK18-Siegel. Aber das ist lediglich meine Meinung, das darf jeder anders sehen


----------



## Worrel (4. Dezember 2017)

stiernacken80 schrieb:


> Ich weiß was ich geschrieben habe. Nur wenn man 10mal das gleiche fragt und statt einer anständigen Antwort nur blöde Antworten bekommt,


Danke, gleichfalls.

Oder hast du inzwischen schon irgendwo auf eine meiner Fragen geantwortet?
zB
- Wieso sollte bei Spielen die Analogie "Viele werden sich Ersatz suchen wenn das Lieblings*spiel* wegfällt,", nicht gelten?

- Wieso sollte ein Computerspielsüchtiger nicht auch alles um sich herum vergessen und verdrängen wollen? 

-Was für ein tiefergehendes Wissen braucht man denn als 
- wissen, daß es das Wort "Ersatzdroge" gibt und dessen Bedeutung kennen
- wissen, daß es "Alkoholismus" heißt und nicht zB "Whiskey-Sucht", "Vodka-Sucht" etc
?​


----------



## TobiWan82 (4. Dezember 2017)

stiernacken80 schrieb:


> Und genau da merkt man, das es nicht ankommt. Sind Alkohol, Tabak und Spielhallen verboten worden obwohl die Folgen weitreichender sind als bei Lootboxen?
> 
> Vielleicht mal soweit denken. Die schnapstheke im Supermarkt ist länger als die kühltheke. Das sollte zu denken geben.



Ein nicht wesentlicher Unterschied ist, dass die Genannten physische Artikel oder Orte sind. Da lässt sich halt bequem der Zugang für Minderjährige kontrollieren. Den Spielen und damit den Lootboxen fehlt aber ein Kontrollmechanismus. Ich sehe auch nicht das es verboten wird, aber so wie es eben läuft kann es auch nicht bleiben.


----------



## TobiWan82 (4. Dezember 2017)

stiernacken80 schrieb:


> Ich habe gesehen wie Alkoholiker ausrasten können. Millionen Alkoholiker haben wir. Kein Vergleich mit den paar Computerspielsüchtigen die sich mit Lootboxen arm machen.
> 
> Unfassbar wie verkehrt die Prioritäten mittlerweile ausgelegt werden.



Da verpasst du glaube ich die Intension der Meisten hier. Es geht den Meisten eben nicht darum ob Lootboxen süchtig machen können, sondern ob die Qualität unseres Hobbies darunter leidet, da sich immer mehr auf die Verkaufsmechanismen als auf die künstlerische Qualität konzentriert wird.


----------



## TobiWan82 (4. Dezember 2017)

stiernacken80 schrieb:


> Der kontrollmechanismus ist eigentlich besser. Eltern haben auf Ihre Kinder aufzupassen. Eltern haben dafür zu sorgen Ihre Karten usw von den Kindern getrennt aufzubewahren. Konto und Geldkarten gibt es erst ab 18Jahren.
> Wieviele Jugendliche sehen heute schon älter aus als 18 und wie gut wird kontrolliert?! Komischerweise finde ich viel mehr Berichte zu Jugendlichen die sich kaputt gesoffen haben. Umd sind wir mal ehrlich: wer von uns hat nicht schon vor dem 18.Lebensjahr Schnaps und Bier getrunken bzw ist irgendwie daran gekommen?!



Finde ich ist Ansichtssache und/oder Einzelfallentscheidung. Klar schaffen einige 16 jährigen ne Flasche Wodka in die Finger zu bekommen. Ein 12 Jährigen fällt das schon deutlich schwerer. Vor Allem muss man nicht gleich von dem Extrem ausgehen  oder nur das betrachten, denn nicht jedes Kind mit Alkohol Kontakt wird Alkoholiker und nicht jede Lootbox macht einen Gambler aus den Leuten. Die meisten Kiddies haben mittlerweile Handyverträge und nur wenn es gut läuft mit einem harten Limit. Ingameshops bieten oft Möglichkeiten anders zu bezahlen (Blizzard Guthaben, Google Play etc....). Da geht es nicht um finanziellen Ruin oder Suchtverhalten, sondern das ein Publisher auch gerne mal die 20 € Taschengeld im Monat abgreift. Wenn ich als Publisher jetzt die Wahl habe und entweder ein gutes Spiel entwickle das sich 2 Mio mal für ca 50€ verkauft oder ich entwickel ein Spiel das eher so naja ist, sich nur 1 Mio mal verkauft aber dafür für ein Jahr im Schnitt 30€ pro User im Monat via super coolen hoch ansprechenden Ingamelootboxshop einspielt, brauch ich kein Mathegenie sein.


----------



## Trollo1234 (4. Dezember 2017)

An den wunderbaren Forenadmin oder Redakteur der meinen Account Stiernacken80 gesperrt hat:
Da du nicht das Finanzamt oder die Schufa bist, wird es dir klar sein das du auf meine Bitte hin meinen Account vollständig zu löschen hast inklusiver aller von mir getätigten Posts und Daten. Diesen Account hier kannst du selbstverständlich auch löschen, bzw ich bitte sogar darum. Ich denke das sollte bis zum Wochenende ja machbar sein.
Da ich nicht mehr posten kann, haben meine Daten und Posts nichts mehr in den Händen der PCG verloren. Auch der Newsletter ist zu löschen.
Dies wird einer meiner letzten Besuche auf dieser Seite sein. Leider hat sich die PCG sehr zu ihrem Nachteil verändert. Aus einem seriösen PC-Magazin wurde innerhalb der letzten Jahre ein Boulevard-Blatt welches ich nicht mehr mit Klicks oder dem kauf einer Ausgabe unterstützen werde. Das ist übrigens nicht nur meine Meinung. Die Quittung müsst ihr tragen im laufe der Zeit. Schade eigentlich, da für mich nach dem Niedergang der PowerPlay die PCG das Magazin für mich war.
Aber ihr seid nicht allein, alles verkommt irgendwie zu Boulevard... 

An die Community:
Mit 5-6 Leuten auf einen draufkloppen ist einfach. Nur das ich mich niemals in eine unangenehme Position drängen lasse. Wenn man genau geschaut hätte, wollte ich nur wissen woher eure Meinung/Erkenntnis kommt, damit man das Gespräch auch auf einem dementsprechenden Level führen kann. Es ist einfachet zu argumentieren wenn man weiß, wie der Wissensstand beim gegenüber ist. Eigentlich nicht schwer zu verstehen. Das war aber wohl zuviel verlangt. Mir soll es egal sein mittlerweile. Das Thema ist durch und ich bin weg.
Im übrigen bin ich weder der Messias oder Einstein mit dem angeborenem Recht, noch habe ich hier behauptet das irgendwer blöd ist.
Aber wie gesagt, egal jetzt.
Zu einer Community gehört eine gewisse Identifikation. Das ist hier nicht mehr gegeben da es genauso läuft wie in vielen Bereichen unserer Gesellschaft: nur die eigene Meinung zählt egal Wieviel mehr Erfahrung der Gegenüber hat.

Im übrigen:
Es wird sich viel über Lootboxen aufgeregt. Dazu sei nochmal gesagt das jeder Eigenverantwortung für sich und sein Leben zu tragen hat und nicht die Schuld bei Überschuldung auf die Publisher zu schieben hat, sondern sich an seine eigene Nase zu fassen hat. So und nicht anders läuft das Leben. Regulierungen im Sinne von Verantwortung von sich schieben sind ein no go. Allein deswegen wird hier auch nichts passieren.
Und jetzt fragt euch mal wie die PCG ihr Geld verdient: indem man einfach alles zum Artikel macht um Klicks für die Sponsoren zu generieren. So läuft das Geschäft. Deswegen sollte die PCG die Steine in ihrem Glashaus lieber liegen lassen.


----------



## MichaelG (4. Dezember 2017)

Deswegen meldet man sich gleich mal mit einem neuen Account an. Du scheinst echt ein ausgeprägtes Geltungsbedürfnis zu haben.

Facepalm*


----------



## TobiWan82 (4. Dezember 2017)

Wenigstens passt der Username jetzt besser.


----------



## Trollo1234 (4. Dezember 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Deswegen meldet man sich gleich mal mit einem neuen Account an. Du scheinst echt ein ausgeprägtes Geltungsbedürfnis zu haben.
> 
> Facepalm*



Ich glaube du kannst nichts für deinen Dachschaden. Du machst auf klug und kannst nicht gut sein lassen...


----------



## TobiWan82 (4. Dezember 2017)

Ich denke vorhin war dein letzter Besuch? XD


----------



## Orzhov (4. Dezember 2017)

TobiWan82 schrieb:


> Ich denke vorhin war dein letzter Besuch? XD



Du weißt doch. Er irrt sich nie und ist unfehlbar.

Ich hab echt lange nicht mehr gesehen wie es jemand geschafft hat sich gleich zwei Accounts an einem Tag sperren zu lassen.


----------



## Murdoc85 (4. Dezember 2017)

Sorry, aber jetzt geht's ja los, ich hatte/hab mit süchtigen beruflich zu tun. Trotzdem maße ich mir nicht an ein "Suchtguru" zu sein. Will jetzt nicht ewig lang ausholen, aber was du verkennst, entweder ich bin physisch und du psychisch so abhängig, dass man es kaum selber raus schafft. Oder ich will vom Kopf her, aber der Körper macht nicht mit = Medikamente, teilweise lebenslang! Und noch viele, viele weitere Faktoren, aber es gibt auch Leute die schaffen es so wie du allein durch Willenskraft, wobei ich die auf unter 1% schätze. Und Menschen bei denen ein Suchtverhalten teilweise familiär bedingt auftreten, d.h Vorbelastung, wenn der nicht kifft etc. dann ballert der sich mit Alkohol weg, d.h es ist egal ob ich zB Droge A verbiete und nicht mehr anbiete, solchen Personen gehen nahtlos zu Substanz B über. So genug jetzt, hoffe du siehst jetzt, dass dieses Thema so komplex ist, dass keiner den vollen Durchblick haben kann mmn.


----------



## MichaelG (4. Dezember 2017)

Trollo1234 schrieb:


> Ich glaube du kannst nichts für deinen Dachschaden. Du machst auf klug und kannst nicht gut sein lassen...



Beleidigen ist wohl Deine einzige Fähigkeit? Wer hier nicht ganz rund läuft ist klar. Nur fehlt es demjenigen an der notwendigen Selbsterkenntnis.


----------



## Loosa (4. Dezember 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Beleidigen ist wohl Deine einzige Fähigkeit?



Ist schon gesperrt. Deswegen und wegen Mehrfachaccount sowieso. 
Den neuen Account wegen Wunsch auf Datenlöschung kann ich sogar irgendwie nachvollziehen. Aber dafür hätte _wirklich_ ein Satz gereicht. Also warum nicht zurück zu etwas Vergnüglicherem: Lootboxen.


----------



## Orzhov (4. Dezember 2017)

Loosa schrieb:


> Ist schon gesperrt. Deswegen und wegen Mehrfachaccount sowieso.
> Den neuen Account wegen Wunsch auf Datenlöschung kann ich sogar irgendwie nachvollziehen. Aber dafür hätte _wirklich_ ein Satz gereicht. Also warum nicht zurück zu etwas Vergnüglicherem: Lootboxen.



Naja mit den Lootboxen haben die großen Publisher doch das an ihrem Arbeitsplatz gemacht was eine arme Paketbotin letztens auf einer Straße gemacht hat.


----------



## Loosa (4. Dezember 2017)

Ich glaube, was du da ansprichst sind die berüchtigten Loo-Boxen.


----------



## Drake802 (5. Dezember 2017)

Schade, ich hätte gerne noch was zu Stiernacken80 geschrieben aber gut das er jetzt weg ist.

BTT:
Meiner Meinung nach schaden Lootboxen dem "Hobby Gaming" ganz gewaltig. NOCH sind die Lootboxen meistens Optional. Wohin die Reise gehen soll ist aber schon deutlich zu erkennen. 
In Zukunft werden Hochpreistitel genau so aussehen wie F2P Titel. Entweder Monatelanges grinden oder jede menge Echtged in Lootboxen stecken. 
Ich sehe auch nicht wo bei solchen Spielen noch die Berechtigung liegt sie als AAA zu bezeichnen nur weil sie ne geile Grafik haben.

Mich betrifft es zwar nicht weil ich an dem überwiegend simpel gehaltenen MP 08/15 mist keinen Spaß mehr habe aber die Richtung gefällt mir trozdem nicht. 
Wenn MTs und Lootboxen das Gameplay verändern und sogar P2W ist dann sollte das meiner Meinung nach auch in die Bewertung einfließen.
PCGames scheut sich ja immer noch eine Wertung für BF2 zu geben. Die 59% die 4Players vergeben hat finde ich schon angemessen. Ohne angepasstes Gameplay wären auch sicher 70%-80% drin. 
Ein wenig werfe ich das der PCGames auch vor. Wenn es ein kontroverses Thema gibt dann schreibt ihr zahlreiche und schlagt euch meistens auch auf die Seite eurer Leser. Echte Konsequenzen in der Form das ihr so was auch mal in eine Bewertung mit einfließen lasst, vermisst man aber. 

Zumindest ich schenke euren Tests kaum noch glauben. Viel zu oft wird so was nur mal eher beiläufig im Text und/oder in den Pro/Kontras erwähnt ohne aber einen nennenswerten Einfluss auf die Bewertung zu haben.


----------



## Zybba (5. Dezember 2017)

Ich glaube AAA bezieht sich lediglich auf das für einen Titel aufgewandte Budget.
Mit Qualität hat der Begriff nicht zwangsläufig zu tun.



Drake802 schrieb:


> Echte Konsequenzen in der Form das ihr so was auch mal in eine Bewertung mit einfließen lasst, vermisst man aber.


Eine deutlichere Stellungnahme wünsche ich mir auch.
Unsicher bin ich, ob ich mir in dem Zuge auch Abwertungen wünsche.
Das Thema find ich schwierig.


----------



## TobiWan82 (5. Dezember 2017)

> Meiner Meinung nach schaden Lootboxen dem "Hobby Gaming" ganz gewaltig. NOCH sind die Lootboxen meistens Optional. Wohin die Reise gehen soll ist aber schon deutlich zu erkennen.
> In Zukunft werden Hochpreistitel genau so aussehen wie F2P Titel. Entweder Monatelanges grinden oder jede menge Echtged in Lootboxen stecken.


Jipp, sehe ich ähnlich. Mein größtes Problem ist, dass durch Sachen wie die P2W-Lootboxen der Publisher auf kurz oder lang auf die Idee kommt, den Content zu strecken. Denn damit lässt sich der User dazu animieren hier und da mal einen € springen zu lassen. Das ganze ist aber eine Katastrophe für die weitere Qualität der Spiele, denn die wird darunter leiden.



> Wenn MTs und Lootboxen das Gameplay verändern und sogar P2W ist dann sollte das meiner Meinung nach auch in die Bewertung einfließen.


Auf alle Fälle, denn die oben genannte Qualität leidet doch automatisch darunter, dass Spieler unterschiedlich behandelt werden. Damit ist letztlich kein Spieler langfristig Glücklich, denn der Eine kann "Noobs bashen", fraglich wie lange es Spaß macht, der Andere sieht keine Sonne, was auch keinen Spaß macht auf lange Sicht.

Vielleicht ist es fairer erst zu bewerten wenn das System lange genug etabliert ist, damit man feststellen kann ob und wie hart der pay gap ist. Davor sollte allerdings wieder auch eine Kaufwarnung gelten, denn man kauft die Katze im Sack.


----------



## Drake802 (5. Dezember 2017)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich glaube AAA bezieht sich lediglich auf das für einen Titel aufgewandte Budget.
> Mit Qualität hat der Begriff nicht zwangsläufig zu tun.


Meines wissen stand AAA zumindest in der Vergangenheit mal dafür das ein Spiel hochwertigen Kontent, eine gute Grafik, relative Bugfreiheit bot was natürlich auch ein entsprechend hohes Budget vorraussetzte.
In zeiten von Copy&Paste Produktionen ist die Bezeichnung ziemlich aufgeweicht. 
Heute gild ein Spiel schon als AAA wenn es von einem Namenhaften Studio kommt und sehr gut aussieht.
Demnach müsste man Titel wie The Witcher 3 eigentlich schon als AAAA Titel bezeichnen weil sie deutlich mehr zu bieten haben als ein COD oder BF.   



TobiWan82 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es fairer erst zu bewerten wenn das System lange genug etabliert ist, damit man feststellen kann ob und wie hart der pay gap ist. Davor sollte allerdings wieder auch eine Kaufwarnung gelten, denn man kauft die Katze im Sack.


Die Kaufwarnung war bei SWBF2 ja was außergewöhnliches weil zum Release ja noch gar nicht klar war wie es mir den P2W Lootboxen überhaupt weiter geht.
Wenn PCGames jetzt anfangen würde Spielen mit Lootboxen eine Gewisse Zeit bis zur Wertung einräumen würde, wäre das auch wieder nich fair gegenüber den Spielen die so was nicht haben. Immerhin hätten die Entwickler dann nicht nur die Gelegenheit das Lootboxen System zu ändern sondern auch Patches für anderre sachen einzuspielen.
Deswegen sollte PCGames mit der Endwertung von SWBF2 auch mal langsam in die gänge kommen sonst ist die Wertung unfair und nicht mehr glaubhaft.
Ich denke aber das SWBF2 eh eine Wertung von 80+ bekommen wird. Dafür ist EA ein zu potenter Werbekunde.


----------



## TobiWan82 (5. Dezember 2017)

Drake802 schrieb:


> Ich denke aber das SWBF2 eh eine Wertung von 80+ bekommen wird. Dafür ist EA ein zu potenter Werbekunde.



Ich hoffe nicht, denn das würde PC Games ad absurdum führen, nachdem sie sowohl Singleplayer als auch Multiplayer kritisiert haben.

Wenn man mal ehrlich ist und EA´s kundenverachtendes Verhalten und das P2W außen vorlässt, bleibt eine schwach geschriebene, viel zu kurze Kampagne und ein schlecht durchdachter Action-Shooter ohne Anspruch mit ordentlich Grind, der aber Können kaum belohnt. Da bleibt dann eigentlich nur fetter Sound und gute Grafik. Wenn´s deutlich mehr als 60% werden bin ich schwer enttäuscht.


----------



## LOX-TT (5. Dezember 2017)

60% wäre lächerlich, Lootboxen und Pay&Win Vorwürfe hin oder her.

Eine mittlere/hohe 70 bis niedrige 80 halte ich für realistisch


----------



## MichaelG (5. Dezember 2017)

Ich würde eine getrennte Wertung für SP und MP vornehmen. Als SP dürften nicht mehr als 30% rausspringen. Allein schon für die Frechheit den SP so kurz hinzudengeln. Und im MP muß man in der Wertung merken, daß das Spiel auf Lootboxmechanik aufbaut. Da wäre eine 80er Wertung zu hoch.

Ich wäre für eine 30 SP/70-75 MP-Wertung.


----------



## LOX-TT (5. Dezember 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Als SP dürften nicht mehr als 30% rausspringen.



Das ist doch Quatsch, 30%, da müsste das Spiel massive Macken haben, Abstürze im Massen und Bug verseucht. Davon ist nichts der Fall. Viel kürzer als die SP-Storys mancher Call of Dutys und Battlefields ist sie auch nicht. Das Imperium-Story Setting mag etwas geflunkert gewesen sein, denoch ist die Kampagne solide und hat auch keine (größeren) Gameplay-Macken.


----------



## TobiWan82 (5. Dezember 2017)

Es ist ja die Konstellation aus allem.  

Sehr kurzer Singleplayer, 
schlechte Story bzw nicht Nachvollziehbar, 
oft als unnötig oder grotesk titulierte Heldenmissionen, 
P2W Mechanik im Multiplayer, 
unzureichend motivierendes Progressionssystem, 
kein Balancing unter den Spielern, 
schlecht durchdachtes Belohnungssystem (Gummiband idle), 
Kaum Langzeitmotivation (wobei das extrem subjektiv ist)

Selbst wenn ich sage das Spiel ist technisch einwandfrei und gebe ihn eine 100 und ziehe für jedes Manko 5% ab, bleiben gerade mal 60% über. Klar ein paar Sachen wiegen schwerer als andere, aber manche Punkte finde ich hauen da auch richtig rein.


----------



## TobiWan82 (5. Dezember 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Das ist doch Quatsch, 30%, da müsste das Spiel massive Macken haben, Abstürze im Massen und Bug verseucht. Davon ist nichts der Fall. Viel kürzer als die SP-Storys mancher Call of Dutys und Battlefields ist sie auch nicht. Das Imperium-Story Setting mag etwas geflunkert gewesen sein, denoch ist die Kampagne solide und hat auch keine (größeren) Gameplay-Macken.



MichaelG sagt ja auch mit keinem Wort, dass eine CoD Kampagne besser bewertet werden sollte. Ganz Unrecht hat er damit eigentlich nicht. Wenn ein Spiel sagt es hat ein Singleplayer sind Spielzeit, Story und Immersion wichtige Kritikpunkte. Da ein Bewertungssystem nicht funktioniert in dem ich für jedes Spiel ein anderes Maß verwende, muss sich der Singleplayer sich auch mit einem Witcher, Elder Scrolls, Warcraft 3 oder sonstwas messen und da wären nicht viele % übrig für SW BF 2. Technisch hohes Niveau, aber alles andere....

Ich meine damit nicht das ich von einem Shooter 100 Stunden Story erwarte, das wäre unbezahlbar für den Publisher, aber zumindest 20-30 Stunden und eine nachvollziehbare und erinnerungswürdige Geschichte damit ich im Bereich von 80% mitspielen kann.


----------



## pcg-veteran (5. Dezember 2017)

Ich kann die Begeisterung für obigen Artikel leider nicht teilen. Er wirkt für mich so, als ob zuerst eine These aufgestellt wurde ("Lootboxen: Eine Lotterie, die Spiele schlechter macht") und dann krampfhaft sehr viel Text erzeugt wurde, um diese These zu beweisen.

Natürlich gibt es Spieler, die auf Pay2Win hereinfallen und zu viel Geld für ein Spiel ausgeben. Aber diese Leute haben ein allgemeines Problem und werden auch in anderen Bereichen in Gefahr sein, ihr Geld zu verschleudern. Die Mehrheit der Spieler ist mündig und in der Lage, für sich zu entscheiden, ob ein Stück Content, sei es nun ein DLC oder eine Lootbox oder ein item, den Preis wert ist. Wer nur für eine Chance auf einen seltenen Gegenstand Geld ausgibt, muß einen Verlust einkalkulieren, das ist bei der Fernseh-Lotterie oder Panini-Bildchen auch nicht anders. Das muß jeder mit Blick auf sein Budget für sich selber ausmachen, wieviel er da mit gutem Gewissen / Gefühl ausgeben möchte. Ich selber spiele zB prinzipiell keine Glücksspiele gegen Geld.

Ich kenne Lootboxen zB aus WoW und Tom Clancy's The Division. In beiden Spielen sind die Boxen eine Belohnung für überschüssige Erfahrungspunkte bzw. Ruf oder das Erledigen von bestimmten Quests bzw. Herausforderungen. Mit einer bestimmten Chance bekommt der Spieler ein hochwertiges Item aus den Boxen. Je höher die Qualität der Spielerausrüstung bereits ist, desto geringer ist die Chance für den Spieler, sich über die Boxen noch weiter zu verbessern, so daß ihre Bedeutung im weiteren Spielverlauf abnehmend ist. Neben Bosskämpfen, Worlddrops, Handwerk oder Händlern sind die Boxen in diesen Spielen eben auch nur eine weitere Item-Quelle neben vielen anderen.


----------



## LOX-TT (5. Dezember 2017)

Wieso sollte sich ein Schlauch-Shooter mit einem Open-World RPG messen lassen können? Das sind 2 völlig unterschiedliche Genres. 

Ist ein Äpfel mit Birnen Vergleich


----------



## TobiWan82 (5. Dezember 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Wieso sollte sich ein Schlauch-Shooter mit einem Open-World RPG messen lassen können? Das sind 2 völlig unterschiedliche Genres.
> 
> Ist ein Äpfel mit Birnen Vergleich



Hatte nochmal editiert um es zu veranschaulichen was ich meinte, leider hattest du da bereits schon deine Antwort geschrieben.

Und man kann Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen. Denn beides ist Obst, hat einen Preis, einen Nährwert und einen Geschmack. 

Um in der Analogie zu bleiben, wenn ich Bock auf ein Apfel hab, hilft mir eine Birne nicht weiter und kommt mir in dem Moment nicht lecker vor. 
Klar ist der Birnengeschmack  des Apfels nicht so doll, guck ich mir aber ein Apfel und eine Birne an kann ich aber dennoch sagen, was die faulen Stellen bei beiden sind und welches Obst frischer und appetitlicher ist.


----------



## Drake802 (5. Dezember 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Wieso sollte sich ein Schlauch-Shooter mit einem Open-World RPG messen lassen können? Das sind 2 völlig unterschiedliche Genres.
> 
> Ist ein Äpfel mit Birnen Vergleich



Du hast recht, allerdings mit der Konsequenz das man von einem Schlauch-Shooter eine beserre Storie erwarten kann weil keine gigantische Map befüllt werden muss. 

Es gibt aber auch zahlreiche Schlauch-Shooter die eine wirklich gute Story haben. Dann vergleich die Story von z.B. Half-Life 2 mit SWBF2. Mehr als 30% sind dann trozdem nicht drin. 
Nur weil ein Spiel eine gute Grafik hat und außnamsweise mal nicht Bugverseucht ist verdient es noch lange keine 70er Wertung! 

Wenn die PCGames damit anfängt wird sie die Wertung vieler Spiele auf über 100 steigern müssen. <- IRONIE!

Man kann es nun mal nicht weg Disskutieren das SWBF2 zum verkauf der Lootboxen geschaffen wurde und diese nicht nur optional sind. Schlimmer noch es ist Pay to Win! Bei einem F2P Spiel ist P2W ärgerlich aber man muss deswegen nicht gleich das ganze Spiel in Grund und Boden Werten. Bei einem Hochpreis-Titel ist P2W aber ganz besonders perfide und muss dementsprechend hart bewertet werden. 
Oder willst du in Zukunft für ein Spiel 60€ zahlen das von heutigen F2P nicht zu unterscheiden ist? Denn genau das werden wir in den nächsten 5-10 Jahren bekommen wenn wir jetzt nichts dagegen tun!

Wenn man Wertungen trennen kann dann nur zwischen Free to Play und Pay to Play.


----------



## TobiWan82 (6. Dezember 2017)

Man sollte sich auch mal vor Augen führen, dass man, warum auch immer, bei PC Spielen offensichtlich ein anderen Maßstab anlegt als in allen anderen Formen der Unterhaltung und Kunst. Denn beides wollen die Spiele letztlich sein.

Zum Beispiel muss sich ein "Transformers" auch an einem "Schindlers Liste" messen, auch wenn es definitiv nicht in die selbe Kerbe schlägt. Da würde fast jeder es absurd finden, wenn jemand um die Ecke kommt und sagt, dass es unfair wäre ein Kriegsdrama mit einem Sci-Fi Action Film zu vergleichen. Das gilt nicht nur für Film und Fernsehen, sondern auch für Musik, Gemälde, etc...

Persönliche Präferenzen spielen halt bei objektiver Bewertung keine Rolle. Die Bilder meiner Tochter gefallen mit persönlich besser als Picasso, aber ein objektiver Kritiker sieht es wahrscheinlich anders und mit ihren Frühwerken wird unsere Familie wohl nicht in überschwänglichen Wohlstand leben können.


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Dezember 2017)

Wenn das hier stimmen sollte, dann braucht man sich über all das nicht mehr wundern -.- :Electronic Arts: Ultimate Team als Goldgrube: Die Hälfte der Ultimate-Team-Nutzer gibt zusätzlich Geld aus - 4Players.de

Bei EA Sportspielen sollen 70-75% der Spieler den Ultimate Modus spielen und die Hälfte gibt dort Echtgeld aus


----------



## Bonkic (7. Dezember 2017)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wenn das hier stimmen sollte, dann braucht man sich über all das nicht mehr wundern -.- :



wer wundert sich denn?
natürlich bauen ea und co. derartige mechaniken ein, weil sie genutzt werden. was dachtest du denn?
gerade bei fut sehe ich auch das problem überhaupt nicht: der modus ist quasi ein zusatz, den es früher überhaupt nicht gab.
auf das "normale" (fußball-) spiel hat fut nicht den geringsten einfluss. bei den anderen ea-sports-spielen dürfte es genauso sein.



> Bei EA Sportspielen sollen 70-75% der Spieler den Ultimate Modus spielen und die Hälfte gibt dort Echtgeld aus



...was andererseits bedeutet, dass knapp 2/3 keinerlei gebrauch davon machen.


----------



## TobiWan82 (7. Dezember 2017)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wer wundert sich denn?
> natürlich bauen ea und co. derartige mechaniken ein, weil sie genutzt werden. was dachtest du denn?
> gerade bei fut sehe ich auch das problem überhaupt nicht: der modus ist quasi ein zusatz, den es früher überhaupt nicht gab.
> auf das "normale" (fußball-) spiel hat fut nicht den geringsten einfluss. bei den anderen ea-sports-spielen dürfte es genauso sein.


Den Modus gibts seit 2009 und hieß damals halt noch UT und war nicht in FIFA sondern UEFA. Jetzt darfst du raten wer damals das Go dafür gegeben hat und wer jetzt gerade der CEO von EA ist.  Siehst du nicht das es vielleicht cooler gewesen wäre, wenn es eine Pseudowährung im Spiel gegeben hätte die nur erspielt werden kann? Zu der Zeit als es nämlich eingeführt wurde, waren P2W Lootboxen (was anderes ist es nun mal bei FUT nicht) in Vollpreis spielen kein bekanntes Phänomen. Der F2P Markt war damals auch noch überschaubar. 

Das Problem was ich da sehe, dass der nette Herr, der ja immer auf die Spieler hört, das jetzt ausweiten will und EA schon angekündigt hat, dass es für UFC demnächst nicht nur Kämpfer in den Lootboxen gibt, sondern auch Buffs und natürlich Nonsens den keiner will. Da muss man kein Hellseher sein um zu erahnen wie es dann demnächst in den anderen Sportspielen aussehen wird.



Bonkic schrieb:


> ...was andererseits bedeutet, dass knapp 2/3 keinerlei gebrauch davon machen.


Was wiederum bedeutet, dass sie nicht mehr die Zielgruppe von EA sind. Schau dir die Gewinnverteilung von EA an. Mittlerweile sind sie bei ca 50/50 zwischen Spiele und MTA´s, Trend rapide steigend. Ich weiß nicht ob du ein FIFA Spieler bist, aber wenn es so weiter geht, viel Erfolg bei der Suche nach einem Ersatz, spätestens 2022.


----------



## Bonkic (7. Dezember 2017)

TobiWan82 schrieb:


> Siehst du nicht das es vielleicht cooler gewesen wäre, wenn es eine Pseudowährung im Spiel gegeben hätte die nur erspielt werden kann?



nö.
 ist mir persönlich völlig wurst. mich interessiert fut nicht die bohne, nie gestartet.


----------



## TobiWan82 (7. Dezember 2017)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nö.
> ist mir persönlich völlig wurst. mich interessiert fut nicht die bohne, nie gestartet.


Ok, da muss ich nochmal nachfragen. Ist es dir Wurst weil du es FIFA nicht spielst, oder weil du FIFA spielst aber eben FUT nicht.
Denn im letzteren Fall wäre die spannende Folgefrage warum spielst du es nicht.


----------



## Bonkic (7. Dezember 2017)

TobiWan82 schrieb:


> Denn im letzteren Fall wäre die spannende Folgefrage warum spielst du es nicht.



weil es mich nicht interessiert. sagte ich doch bereits.


----------



## TobiWan82 (7. Dezember 2017)

Auf die Gefahr hin mich zu wiederholen und das wir uns jetzt im Kreis drehen. 

Warum?

Kein Bock auf Multiplayer? Kein Bock auf Multiplayer gegen Fremde? Kein Bock auf Sammelkartenspiel innerhalb einer Fussballsimulation?....


----------



## Bonkic (7. Dezember 2017)

TobiWan82 schrieb:


> Warum?



aus demselben grund, weshalb mich hallenhalma und unzählige weitere dinge nicht interessieren: es interessiert mich einfach nicht.
was erwartest du darauf für 'ne antwort?


----------



## TobiWan82 (7. Dezember 2017)

Bonkic schrieb:


> aus demselben grund, weshalb mich hallenhalma und unzählige weitere dinge nicht interessieren: es interessiert mich einfach nicht.
> was erwartest du darauf für 'ne antwort?



Punkt 1: Du unterschätzt da aber extremst Hallenhalma und seine krasse Szene.

Punkt 2: Ich mag kein Wettstricken und kann dir sagen wieso. Ich Stricke nicht (ich spiele kein FIFA) und zusätzlich fehlt mir da der Wettbewerbsgeist gegen Fremde meinerseits (Kein Bock auf Multiplayer *gegen *Fremde).


----------

